# Milan - Torino: 9 gennaio 2021 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Il Milan torna in campo sabato 9 gennaio 2021 per affrontare il Torino. Partita in programma a San Siro alle ore 20:45.

Rientrerà Tonali dopo la squalifica.

Dove vedere Milan - Torino in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle ore 20:45.


*Formazioni dal CorSera

Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Castillejo, Brahim Diaz, Hauge; Leao. Allenatore: Pioli

Torino (3-5-2): Sirigu; Izzo, Lyanco, Bremer; Singo, Lukic, Rincon, Linetty, Rodriguez; Belotti, Verdi. Allenatore: Giampaolo*


----------



## davidelynch (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna in campo sabato 9 gennaio 2021 per affrontare il Torino. Partita in programma a San Siro alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Rientrerà Tonali dopo la squalifica.
> 
> ...



Riusciremo a recuperare qualcuno?


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ripartiamo subito bene, dai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Riusciremo a recuperare qualcuno?



Bennacer che è fuori dal Napoli (poi ha saltato Samp e Fiore per spaccarsi subito col Parma) non dovrebbe rientrare?


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Romagna mia sei pronto a rivitalizzare il gallo?


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Serve una scossa, il ritorno di Ibra. Perchè il contraccolpo lo subiremo.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna in campo sabato 9 gennaio 2021 per affrontare il Torino. Partita in programma a San Siro alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Rientrerà Tonali dopo la squalifica.
> 
> ...



asfaltarli senza pietà, ripartiamo alla faccia di quelli che ci vogliono male.


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2021)

C'è il rischio del contraccolpo, ma se avremo l'atteggiamento di stasera dobbiamo passarci sopra come nulla fosse.


----------



## Wetter (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dovremmo recuperare solo Tonali, ma già avere una parvenza di centrocampo con Calabria nel suo ruolo sarebbe un bel passo avanti.
Il problema grosso è avanti, dove non abbiamo praticamente rotazioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Bennacer che è fuori dal Napoli (poi ha saltato Samp e Fiore per spaccarsi subito col Parma) non dovrebbe rientrare?



Benna rientra a Cagliari


----------



## __king george__ (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Serve una scossa, il ritorno di Ibra. Perchè il contraccolpo lo subiremo.





bmb ha scritto:


> C'è il rischio del contraccolpo, ma se avremo l'atteggiamento di stasera dobbiamo passarci sopra come nulla fosse.



vabè ragazzi il contraccolpo...siamo primi è la prima sconfitta in un girone intero...se subiamo il contraccolpo allora vuol dire che non siamo tanto forti come crediamo

con il torino (visto anche l'avversario) non ci sono storie


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Benna rientra a Cagliari



“Bene, prenditela pure comoda, tesoro!l CIT. 

Comunque a Cagliari dovrebbe rientrare anche Ibra, giusto?


----------



## Kaw (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna in campo sabato 9 gennaio 2021 per affrontare il Torino. Partita in programma a San Siro alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Rientrerà Tonali dopo la squalifica.
> 
> ...


Sarà dura anche questa, recuperiamo solo lo squalificato Tonali.
A Cagliari forse ritroviamo gran parte dei titolari.
Sperando Rebic si negativizzi in tempi brevi


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ripartire subito, la classifica è corta

Come organico, recupereremo ben pochi missà


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “Bene, prenditela pure comoda, tesoro!l CIT.
> 
> Comunque a Cagliari dovrebbe rientrare anche Ibra, giusto?



Ormai finché non li vedo in campo non mi illudo più.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ormai finché non li vedo in campo non mi illudo più.



Beh ma porca Eva, posso capire Zlatan (anche se pure lui non è che può stare fuori sei mesi, pio dorco), ma Bennacer c’ha 23 anni, giocava di più Seedorf nel 2010/2011 (31 presenze in tutto il campionato) a 35 anni.


----------



## Marcex7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Il Torino è da battere anche se a centrocampo giocasse Sosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Il Torino è da battere anche se a centrocampo giocasse Sosa.



Esatto.


----------



## Pipita9 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ora speriamo di rialzarci subito. Ma sono sicuro di si


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ripartire subito, la classifica è corta
> 
> Come organico, recupereremo ben pochi missà



Solo Tonali, salvo tamponi (improbabili) negativi. Anzi, recuperiamo anche Calabria terzino perchè Dalot è stato come sempre troppo timido.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Solo Tonali, salvo tamponi (improbabili) negativi. Anzi, recuperiamo anche Calabria terzino perchè Dalot è stato come sempre troppo timido.



Occhio invece a nuovi tamponi positivi


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

belotti segna sicuro. occhio a singo che in velocità può tenere theo


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2021)

Oltre a Tonali speriamo di rivedere qualcun'altro.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “Bene, prenditela pure comoda, tesoro!l CIT.
> 
> Comunque a Cagliari dovrebbe rientrare anche Ibra, giusto?



per la citazione  

cmq prima di cagliari dovremmo avere la coppa italia, sempre col toro, se non ho letto male.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> per la citazione
> 
> cmq prima di cagliari dovremmo avere la coppa italia, sempre col toro, se non ho letto male.



Esatto. Inutile dire che sarebbe follia criminale mettere anche solo un titolare in coppa Italia, fosse anche Donnarumma.

In coppa Italia voglio vedere la Primavera.


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Gennaio 2021)

Occhio che il Toro sta prendendo fiducia..non dobbiamo assolutamente sottovalutare l’impegno o ci facciamo del male.


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Occhio che il Toro sta prendendo fiducia..non dobbiamo assolutamente sottovalutare l’impegno o ci facciamo del male.



Esatto, leggo di troppe certezze, il Torino ora come ora è migliorato, arriva da un periodo discreto, è cmq una squadra andata in vantaggio contro tutti che si è poi sempre fatta rimontare, attenzione perchè non sarà una passeggiata come qualcuno sembra voler sottintendere.
Soprattutto perchè recupereremo solo Tonali mi sa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Esatto, leggo di troppe certezze, il Torino ora come ora è migliorato, arriva da un periodo discreto, è cmq una squadra andata in vantaggio contro tutti che si è poi sempre fatta rimontare, attenzione perchè non sarà una passeggiata come qualcuno sembra voler sottintendere.
> Soprattutto perchè recupereremo solo Tonali mi sa.



Non vanno sottovalutati ma possiamo e dobbiamo farcela. È un’occasione troppo ghiotta per allungare, l’Inda avrà Roma e Juve e noi Toro e Cagliari, per me se stasera avessimo avuto il Toro di fronte avremmo vinto.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ripartire subito


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

non accadrà mai, ma vorrei vedere la coppia kajer kalulu.. secondo me si completano bene


----------



## Pungiglione (6 Gennaio 2021)

Chissà chi metterà Pioli tra Diaz e Hauge


----------



## Stex (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma salsmekers


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Occhio che il Toro sta prendendo fiducia..non dobbiamo assolutamente sottovalutare l’impegno o ci facciamo del male.



Vero, ma fanno comunque tantissima fatica. Oggi sono riusciti a pareggiare solo grazie ad un errore grave del giocatore del Verona.
In generale il Torino ha sempre perso punti da situazioni di vantaggio, quindi comunque non sono una squadra materasso. Giocano eccome, e Belotti segna tanto. Il loro problema è più caratteriale

Partita difficile ma in qualche modo bisogna portarla a casa


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque almeno la stagione è ancora da finire, di solito ai primi di settembre avevamo già chiuso tutto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

la vedo malissimo, e in 3 giorni possiamo perdere altri giocatori. tocchiamoci le palle.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la vedo malissimo, e in 3 giorni possiamo perdere altri giocatori. tocchiamoci le palle.



No, basta. 
Rientra Tonali e si gioca con Diaz al posto di Castellitto


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No, basta.
> Rientra Tonali e si gioca con Diaz al posto di Castellitto



tra diaz e casti è meglio casti ed è tutto dire. diaz largo fa rabbrividire.

io non lo voglio scrivere, e non lo scrivo. ma se si fa male chi dico io finiamo non so dove...

ottimismo? non per me soprattutto stasera


----------



## The P (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna in campo sabato 9 gennaio 2021 per affrontare il Torino. Partita in programma a San Siro alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Rientrerà Tonali dopo la squalifica.
> 
> ...



A parte Tonali recupera qualcuno? Non possiamo permetterci un altro passo falso, l'Inter ci ha già graziati.


----------



## marcokaka (7 Gennaio 2021)

A parte eventuali casini creati dal covid (speriamo di no), credo che questa possa essere ancora una partita delicatissima condizionata da importanti assenze. Da cagliari in poi credo invece che inizieranno i recuperi e sono fiducioso, perchè il nostro è un bel gruppo, con una sua identitá di gioco.
Stasera eravamo con le pezze al culo eppure la partita è stata equilibrata. Il secondo gol di Chiesa è stata una grandissima giocata, decisiva per l'esito dell'incontro, ma il milan non ha assolutamente sfigurato anzi... ha concluso moltissimo in porta ed a tratti ha mostrato un gioco fluido.
Quindi... resistiamo e andiamo a vincere !!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Da portare a casa in qualsiasi modo, anche con un autogol al 90'.
Sarà difficile visto che continuiamo a perdere i pezzi per strada e di rientri neanche a parlarne.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Serve una scossa, il ritorno di Ibra. Perchè il contraccolpo lo subiremo.



Assolutamente d'accordo, anche solo in panchina. La squadra comincia ad essere scarica mentalmente, serve Zlatan.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo, anche solo in panchina. La squadra comincia ad essere scarica mentalmente, serve Zlatan.



ma io non credo proprio. una squadra scarica mentalmente non cerca il gol a risultato già compromesso. la mentalità non è un problema. il problema è la rosa cortissima


----------



## Walker (7 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ma io non credo proprio. una squadra scarica mentalmente non cerca il gol a risultato già compromesso. la mentalità non è un problema. il problema è la rosa cortissima


Senza 7/8 uomini quasi tutti titolari pressoché ogni rosa sarebbe cortissima.
L'Inda senza Lukaku ha perso a Genova.
E vorrei vedere anche una Roma, una Lazio o un Napoli senza 5/6 titolari cosa combinerebbero.


----------



## Zenos (7 Gennaio 2021)

Partita giocata benissimo nulla da rimproverare ai ragazzi. Con mezza squadra fuori non si poteva chiedere di più. La differenza la fanno gli episodi,con il rosso a betancul magari sarebbe andata diversamente. Ma sappiamo che le scrofe giocano sempre in 13 con arbitro e Var.


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2021)

Dai che tra 48 ore siamo in campo. Dobbiamo vincerla e metterci comodi a gustare Roma-Inter. Poi ci gusteremo Inter-Juve e Lazio-Roma prima di andare a Cagliari.


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Ma farci giocare domenica no vero? già siamo in emergenza, poi ci danno solo 2 giorni di riposo


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ma farci giocare domenica no vero? già siamo in emergenza, poi ci danno solo 2 giorni di riposo



Meglio così secondo me. Tanto non recupereremo nessuno, meglio tornare in campo subito e ripartire


----------



## Ambrole (7 Gennaio 2021)

Bisogna stare attenti al toro, ha una squadra notevole, che ha subito rimonte incredibili, ma ha sempre messo sotto tutti. Ora viene da quattro risultati utili consecutivi. La troviamo nel loro momento migliore e noi siamo in emergenza, e veniamo dalla prima sconfitta. Dura dura


----------



## kipstar (7 Gennaio 2021)

bisogna vincere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Gennaio 2021)

Dopo la sconfitta in casa con la col Lille abbiamo fatto il 2-2 col Verona, in cui però dopo 20 minuti eravamo sotto 0-2.

Ora occhio al contraccolpo. I giocatori devono pensare che una sconfitta come ieri è assolutamente accettabile se poi contro Torino e Cagliari subito dopo si vince

l'Inter ha perso il derby e nonostante questo ha fatto 8 vittorie consecutive. Ora ci vuole carattere


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Partita praticamente impossibile. Lasceremo spazio alle altre.


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Proverei così:

Donnarumma
Calabria-Kjaer-Romagnoli-Dalot
Tonali-Kessie
Conti-Calhanoglu-Hernandez
Leao

Mentre 3 giorni dopo in coppa Italia (nel caso non rientri nessuno):

Donnarumma
Conti-Duarte-Romagnoli-Dalot
Tonali-Kalulu
Castillejo-Diaz-Hauge
Colombo


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2021)

*La probabile formazione del Milan

Donnarumma
Calabria
Kjaer
Romagnoli
Theo
Kessie
Tonali
Castillejo
Calhanoglu
Diaz (Hauge)
Leao
**
Designato Maresca

VAR Guida**

*


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Dobbiamo schiacciarli pure senza Ibra e Rebic e Bennacer, non scherziamo.


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2021)

Bisogna chiuderla nel primo tempo, tipo 2-3 gol. 
Devono crederci i nostri.
Comunque si parte dall'1 a 0 per loro, gol di Belotti su baccata di Romagna.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Direi che bastano questi per vincere col Torino.


----------



## koti (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Speriamo che non saltino fuori altri positivi.


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



*Designato Maresca

VAR Guida*


----------



## kYMERA (7 Gennaio 2021)

Ma perchè non mettere Kalulu al posto di Romagnoli? 
Mi sembra sia meglio assortita la coppia. Diaz comunque mi sembra più in forma di Hauge che lo vedo sempre troppo spaesato in campo. Ha bisogno di farsi almeno un annetto da titolare in una squadra di metà campionato


----------



## Zenos (7 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma perchè non mettere Kalulu al posto di Romagnoli?
> Mi sembra sia meglio assortita la coppia. Diaz comunque mi sembra più in forma di Hauge che lo vedo sempre troppo spaesato in campo. Ha bisogno di farsi almeno un annetto da titolare in una squadra di metà campionato



Hauge va mandato in Honduras 1 anno così torna come Genny Savastano.


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Maresca
> 
> VAR Guida*



E ridaje co sto Castellitto....che due palle, eccellesse in una cosa almeno.


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma perchè non mettere Kalulu al posto di Romagnoli?
> Mi sembra sia meglio assortita la coppia. Diaz comunque mi sembra più in forma di Hauge che lo vedo sempre troppo spaesato in campo. Ha bisogno di farsi almeno un annetto da titolare in una squadra di metà campionato



Perché è il capitano, è come panchinare Bonucci (due tre spanne sopra sia chiaro) nella Juve per un demiral.


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## Andris (7 Gennaio 2021)

giochiamo prima noi stavolta,dopo tempo immemore
vincere e poi pranzare con roma-inter


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo schiacciarli pure senza Ibra e Rebic e Bennacer, non scherziamo.



.

Il Toro è una squadra imbarazzante.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Forse giocheremo senza neanche Calhanoglu, più passa il tempo e più siamo in emergenza.


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Gennaio 2021)

hauge deve giocare, non si può panchnarlo ogni volta dopo una partia giocata maluccio.. ha bisogno di continuità.. ed a destra da loro gioca singo, voglio vedere diaz rincorrerlo..


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2021)

Ma spostare Hernandez in avanti e mettere Dalot terzino sinistro?
Castiglio-Diaz-Hernandez
Leao


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma spostare Hernandez in avanti e mettere Dalot terzino sinistro?
> Castiglio-Diaz-Hernandez
> Leao



per me theo quel ruolo non può farlo.. giocando così in avanti si perde la sua spinta nel lungo, avrebbe troppo poco spazio per accelerare.. inoltre hauge deve giocare, non si può panchinarlo ogni volta


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2021)

*La probabile formazione del Milan

Donnarumma
Calabria
Kjaer
Romagnoli
Theo
Kessie
Tonali
Castillejo
Diaz
Hauge
Leao

Designato Maresca

VAR Guida*


----------



## Solo (7 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Gazza: caviglia KO per Chala, niente Toro.
> 
> Daje! Qua facciamo due sconfitte in tre giorni.



In 3 giorni dalle stelle alle stalle, non male.
Non segniamo neanche a porta vuota con quei tre dietro a leao


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



La difesa è quella titolare cerchiamo di non prendere gol e vinciamo 1-0 con un autogol a caso, please

P.S. no scherzo ovviamente si scatenerà Belotti, assieme al mitico duo Maresca-Guida


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Perché è il capitano, è come panchinare Bonucci (due tre spanne sopra sia chiaro) nella Juve per un demiral.



be in un mondo normale certe cose non esisterebbero. ma che regole sono?
è il miglior modo per mandare a vacche il gruppo. 

sento puzza di genoa comunque.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Dopo irrati ci tocca maresca.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Gennaio 2021)

Occhio che ci vuole un attimo a ritrovarsi nel gruppone,Roma e atalanta corrono e la juve che te la nomino a fare.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Partita più difficile di tutte, visto che tutti i "record" sono stati interrotti bisognerà vedere se la squadra va in depressione o è capace di dimenticarsi i carcerati ed i record e continuare a giocare


----------



## Gamma (7 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Partita più difficile di tutte, visto che tutti i "record" sono stati interrotti bisognerà vedere se la squadra va in depressione o è capace di dimenticarsi i carcerati ed i record e continuare a giocare



Assolutamente d'accordo, sono proprio le prossime partite ad essere le più dure, perché non c'è più la motivazione per portare avanti il record d'imbattibilità, non che manchino altre motivazioni, ma in un gruppo giovanissimo c'è il rischio che una cosa come questa comporti strascichi.
Forza Milan, cerchiamo di tenere duro perché gli scontri delle altre ci possono solo avvantaggiare, vincendo le prossime due guadagneremmo punti su almeno due tra Juve, Roma e Inter(se non su tutte e tre)!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Secondo me prima della partita si romperà/infetterà qualcun altro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Gennaio 2021)

Castillejo - Diaz - Hauge
Leao

Il Toro sara anche scarso....ma con questo attacco sara un mezzo miracolo segnare. Speriamo in Theo.



Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...


----------



## JoKeR (7 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## JoKeR (7 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## malos (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Inizio già a pregare tutti i santi.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Che disastro. Ibra poi tornerà massimo del derby, Chala forse con la Dea, Benna e Saele non li conto più.


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Castillejo è pure peggio di sugo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Poi uno non deve abbattersi.. come direbbero a roma... semo cosi sfigati che se casca er ***** ce rimbarza n’cu.o


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Non si può nemmeno discutere sulla formazione, in pratica giocano gli ultimi rimasti 

Sarà interessante vedere diaz e hauge insieme


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Due sconfitte consecutive dopo 27 risultati utili saranno veramente difficili da digerire, per noi è per la squadra.


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna in campo sabato 9 gennaio 2021 per affrontare il Torino. Partita in programma a San Siro alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Rientrerà Tonali dopo la squalifica.
> 
> ...



Con una formazione del genere...

Un pareggio sarebbe oro. Nonostante il Maestro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Castillejo - Diaz - Hauge
> Leao
> 
> Il Toro sara anche scarso....ma con questo attacco sara un mezzo miracolo segnare. Speriamo in Theo.



siamo impresentabili dai. ma seriamente. cuore in pace.


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2021)

Sarà fondamentale non prendere gol per difendere lo 0-0.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sarà fondamentale non prendere gol per difendere lo 0-0.



E come vorresti evitarlo?Tieni conto che il nostro capitone quando viene puntato si gira dando il culo all'avversario,Kjaer sta in piedi per miracolo e con lo scotch.


----------



## Freddy Manson (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



E che te lo dico a fare, resusciteremo pure Giampollo e 'sta banda di morti in zona retrocessione. Se serve una mano per fare numero vengo io.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



I cambi saranno: Dalot, Conti, Colombo e Maldini. Kessie e Tonali dovranno giocare 90 min e al massimo abbiamo qualche soluzione diversa in attacco coi ragazzini. Speriamo che il COVID ci dia tregua fino a sabato.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna in campo sabato 9 gennaio 2021 per affrontare il Torino. Partita in programma a San Siro alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Rientrerà Tonali dopo la squalifica.
> 
> ...



fino ai centrali di centrocampo è una formazione più che decente, il problema è dalla trequarti in su, è gente che ha giocato pochissimo assieme. 

bisogna sperare che leao non sia scazzato, che hauge si dia una svegliata, che diaz e castillejo non volino in terra ad ogni contatto. 

e nel frattempo, sperare che non si sfasci/si contagi qualcun altro.


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> fino ai centrali di centrocampo è una formazione più che decente, il problema è dalla trequarti in su, è gente che ha giocato pochissimo assieme.
> 
> bisogna sperare che leao non sia scazzato, che hauge si dia una svegliata, che diaz e castillejo non volino in terra ad ogni contatto.
> 
> e nel frattempo, sperare che non si sfasci/si contagi qualcun altro.



Ma io dico, fra tutte le 20 squadre proprio noi la più sfigata?


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2021)

Siamo ridotti all'osso davanti, ma resto fiducioso...è ora che nelle difficoltà si deve vedere la squadra!


----------



## Pit96 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna in campo sabato 9 gennaio 2021 per affrontare il Torino. Partita in programma a San Siro alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Rientrerà Tonali dopo la squalifica.
> 
> ...





Altra partita senza mezzo cambio


----------



## Zlatan87 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna in campo sabato 9 gennaio 2021 per affrontare il Torino. Partita in programma a San Siro alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Rientrerà Tonali dopo la squalifica.
> 
> ...



Madonna mia... E chi segna?!
E mah... Il "vice ibra" (40enne) giocando ogni 3 gg, in tre competizioni e col covid non serve mica...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma spostare Hernandez in avanti e mettere Dalot terzino sinistro?
> Castiglio-Diaz-Hernandez
> Leao


Io metterei Dalot ala destra, con Diaz dietro leao e Hauge a sinistra. Basta quell'ameba di Castiglie ohhhh , non lo voglio vedere manco in fotografia.


----------



## JoKeR (7 Gennaio 2021)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Madonna mia... E chi segna?!
> E mah... Il "vice ibra" (40enne) giocando ogni 3 gg, in tre competizioni e col covid non serve mica...



Sei matto? Comprare/farsi prestare uno che poi deve stare in panchina? ... quando in realtà giocherebbe 1 partita e mezza ogni due....Milik, Jovic, Depay, Giroud, persino Llorente.. invece zero assoluto spaccato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sei matto? Comprare/farsi prestare uno che poi deve stare in panchina? ... quando in realtà giocherebbe 1 partita e mezza ogni due....Milik, Jovic, Depay, Giroud, persino Llorente.. invece zero assoluto spaccato.



Dovresti considerare alcune cose:

1. Siamo supercompetitivi.

2.

3. Gigio e Chala restano al 99,99%.

4. Arrivederci arrivederci (colpo di collo).


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Gennaio 2021)

Difesa e centrocampo sono praticamente al completo (Tonali basta e avanza col Torino), i problemi arrivano davanti.
Non credo sarà impossibile (romagnoli permettendo) mantenere la porta inviolata, dobbiamo sperare che quei 4 li davanti producano almeno 1-2 gol.
Leao ha le qualità per far male alla difesa statica del Torino, e Hauge Diaz e Castillejo potrebbero paradossalmente trovarsi molto bene visto che le squadre di Giampaolo dietro lasciano parecchio spazio agli inserimenti.
Non so, sono fiducioso.

Comunque che depressione ragazzi, è bastato perdere con la rube con mezza squadra fuori per farvi deprimere così?
Non siamo la Roma, dai


----------



## JoKeR (7 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dovresti considerare alcune cose:
> 
> 1. Siamo supercompetitivi.
> 
> ...



Se non ci girasse tutto contro potrei anche sorriderci sopra... invece sono ultra-incavolato sportivamente parlando.... mah


----------



## Zlatan87 (7 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sei matto? Comprare/farsi prestare uno che poi deve stare in panchina? ... quando in realtà giocherebbe 1 partita e mezza ogni due....Milik, Jovic, Depay, Giroud, persino Llorente.. invece zero assoluto spaccato.



Io divento matto!!! Al di là del sarcasmo... Che facciano il cavolo che vogliano... Probabilmente mi imbufalisco così perché erano anni che non vivevo così le partite del Milan, ho sempre voglia di vedere la prossima!
Questa squadra è questi ragazzi non meritano questo menefreghismo e questa immobilità... Peccato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Se non ci girasse tutto contro potrei anche sorriderci sopra... invece sono ultra-incavolato sportivamente parlando.... mah



Relax, man.

Ricordati che Sweet Gaz O’ Mine ci ha garantito che Saul Finger(ing) è un tifoso del Milan, parole sue https://www.milanworld.net/gazidis-...nza-ibra-vt98018-post2216901.html#post2216901 “ Paul è un tifoso, certo. Ma è una proprietà diversa da quelle che hanno caratterizzato alcuni club italiani in passato. Posso dire che, così come non c’è un cronoprogramma in termini di obiettivi, Elliott non si pone limiti temporali in merito alla sua gestione del club.”

Quindi ringraziamo Sweet Gaz O’ Mine per questa rassicurazione, partiamo con la sigla

Now and then when I see his face
He takes me away to that Hardcore place
And if I'd stare too long
I'd probably see Galliani and cry
Oh, oh, oh
Sweet Gaz o' mine
Oh, oh, oh, oh
Sweet bald of mine


Axl Rose, forgive me.


----------



## JoKeR (7 Gennaio 2021)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Io divento matto!!! Al di là del sarcasmo... Che facciano il cavolo che vogliano... Probabilmente mi imbufalisco così perché erano anni che non vivevo così le partite del Milan, ho sempre voglia di vedere la prossima!
> Questa squadra è questi ragazzi non meritano questo menefreghismo e questa immobilità... Peccato



Guarda... è la prima volta in 35 anni che sento Pellegatti chiedere rinforzi ogni giorno a gran voce, fosse anche solo Pavoletti.

Mai sentito Pellegatti fare ste richieste..... mancherebbe solo Suma e poi il quadro sarebbe completo...


----------



## malos (7 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Guarda... è la prima volta in 35 anni che sento Pellegatti chiedere rinforzi ogni giorno a gran voce, fosse anche solo Pavoletti.
> 
> Mai sentito Pellegatti fare ste richieste..... mancherebbe solo Suma e poi il quadro sarebbe completo...



Con Galliani questi due erano tappetini con la lingua marrone.


----------



## JoKeR (7 Gennaio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Con Galliani questi due erano tappetini con la lingua marrone.



1: di tempo da Galliani ne è passato, per l'esattezza quattro stagioni
2: Suma continua ad essere uno zerbino

Pellegatti, per la prima volta, ha detto che servivano acquisti già durante le vacanze di Natale  tutto qua


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Gennaio 2021)

se gioca ricardo rodriguez titolare, dobbiamo brutalizzare quella fascia, peccato che theo e leao siano sul lato opposto.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ma io non credo proprio. una squadra scarica mentalmente non cerca il gol a risultato già compromesso. la mentalità non è un problema. il problema è la rosa cortissima



e invece non sono il solo a vederla così, basta che ascolti pioli post partita. Anche lui lo ha fatto capire, ha detto che dopo il 2 gol della juve non avevamo la forza di ribaltarla e sono d'accordo.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Guarda... è la prima volta in 35 anni che sento Pellegatti chiedere rinforzi ogni giorno a gran voce, fosse anche solo Pavoletti.
> 
> Mai sentito Pellegatti fare ste richieste..... mancherebbe solo Suma e poi il quadro sarebbe completo...



Senza il rischio di BLUF e grande..


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e invece non sono il solo a vederla così, basta che ascolti pioli post partita. Anche lui lo ha fatto capire, ha detto che dopo il 2 gol della juve non avevamo la forza di ribaltarla e sono d'accordo.



Quello è un altro discorso. Ribaltare no,ma pareggiarla si. Se Maldini da la palla all uomo tutto libero davanti al portiere polacco,vai sul 2-3 e la partita si riaccende alla grande.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quello è un altro discorso. Ribaltare no,ma pareggiarla si. Se Maldini da la palla all uomo tutto libero davanti al portiere polacco,vai sul 2-3 e la partita si riaccende alla grande.



se ci togliamo un attimo l'esaltazione del 3-2 con la lazio, se ci pensi è un paio di partite che subiamo tanto, sia come occasioni che come gioco avversario. Ovviamente le assenze hanno contribuito pesantemente a ciò, e proprio per questo motivo giocando sempre gli stessi, cominciano ad essere meno precisi, un pò più pigri nelle coperture, probabilmente dovuta a stanchezza mentale oltre che fisica. Ecco perché servirebbe una scossa, oltre che per la sconfitta.


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Ritengo la nostra formazione rimaneggiata comunque superiore al Torino. Sarebbe importante non subire gol.

Vista la situazione, la coppa Italia dobbiamo mollarla... tranne se riusciamo a passare con le riserve... toccherà mettere comunque qualche titolare.

Formazione praticamente obbligata:

Donnarumma
Calabria-Kjaer-Romagnoli-Hernandez
Kessie-Tonali
Castillejo-Diaz-Hauge
Leao

Coppa Italia

Tatarusanu
Conti-Duarte-Musacchio-Dalot
Kalulu-Tonali
Castillejo-Diaz-Maldini
Colombo


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna in campo sabato 9 gennaio 2021 per affrontare il Torino. Partita in programma a San Siro alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Rientrerà Tonali dopo la squalifica.
> 
> ...



Questi doppi confronti campionato/coppa Italia a 3 giorni di distanza sono terribili. Anche perchè difficilmente una squadra riesce a vincerli entrambi.


----------



## Osv (8 Gennaio 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Coppa Italia
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Conti-Duarte-Musacchio-Dalot
> ...



Stai scherzando... duarte-musacchio la perdi 5 a 0.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi doppi confronti campionato/coppa Italia a 3 giorni di distanza sono terribili. Anche perchè difficilmente una squadra riesce a vincerli entrambi.



Vinciamo in campionato e perdiamo in coppa


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## Osv (8 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vinciamo in campionato e perdiamo in coppa



Le 72 ore di recupero valgono anche per loro. E non è che abbiano questa magnifica panchina.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2021)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS*


----------



## bmb (8 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vinciamo in campionato e perdiamo in coppa



Non me l'aspettavo proprio da te.


----------



## Osv (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Se Tonali reggesse il gioco di Kessie senza staccare ginocchia agli avversari, non dovrebbe essere complicatissimo superare la difesa a 3 del Maestro.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non me l'aspettavo proprio da te.



Giusto. Le perdiamo tutte fino a Natale 2025


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Complimenti al Toro. Si sono ripresi, poco da fare.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Attenzione a Izzo, da quando il Torino è tornato a giocare a 3 dietro è in grandissima forma


----------



## bmb (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Ma una telefonatina al vigile urbano che loro si scansano domani e noi ci scansiamo mercoledì?

Altrimenti non ne usciamo in nessun modo domani.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



ma, non so se proverei Hauge con una squadra così fisica come il Torino. Ma di alternative non ce ne sono tante. O metti Colombo con Leao a sinistra, oppure ti inventi un Conti o Dalot avanti. Siamo in emergenza ma dobbiamo vincere, e penso che lo faremo.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna in campo sabato 9 gennaio 2021 per affrontare il Torino. Partita in programma a San Siro alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Rientrerà Tonali dopo la squalifica.
> 
> ...



Partita fondamentale.
Stavolta giochiamo prima degli altri: fondamentale giocare bene, dimostrare che la sconfitta con la juve non ha lasciato strascichi e vincere.
Cosi facendo metteremmo pressione alla concorrenza e poi tutti comodi a guardare che fanno le altre.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Partita fondamentale.
> Stavolta giochiamo prima degli altri: fondamentale giocare bene, dimostrare che la sconfitta con la juve non ha lasciato strascichi e vincere.
> Cosi facendo metteremmo pressione alla concorrenza e poi tutti comodi a guardare che fanno le altre.



L’importante è vincere. In un modo o nell’altro, pur sapendo che sia quasi impossibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L’importante è vincere. In un modo o nell’altro, pur sapendo che sia quasi impossibile.



E' la prima sconfitta dopo mesi.
Dobbiamo reagire .

Speriamo che la caviglia di calha si sfiammi per domani.
Davanti però siamo troppo leggeri.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Secondo me abbiamo tanta qualità, potremmo sorprendere in positivo in attacco.

Partita difficilissima, momento cruciale per le tante assenze, eppure abbiamo tutto per fare bene contro il Toro.

Mi piacerebbe anche rivedere Kalulu titolare.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna in campo sabato 9 gennaio 2021 per affrontare il Torino. Partita in programma a San Siro alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Rientrerà Tonali dopo la squalifica.
> 
> ...



Mi piacerebbe vedere colombo nel ruolo di samu qualche volta.
Altro fisico, altra potenza.


----------



## Zlatan87 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna in campo sabato 9 gennaio 2021 per affrontare il Torino. Partita in programma a San Siro alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Rientrerà Tonali dopo la squalifica.
> 
> ...



Nella ripresa entra il "Cobra di Vimercate" e la mette!


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna in campo sabato 9 gennaio 2021 per affrontare il Torino. Partita in programma a San Siro alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Rientrerà Tonali dopo la squalifica.
> 
> ...



Hauge ci sorprenderà. Credo in lui.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna in campo sabato 9 gennaio 2021 per affrontare il Torino. Partita in programma a San Siro alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Rientrerà Tonali dopo la squalifica.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna in campo sabato 9 gennaio 2021 per affrontare il Torino. Partita in programma a San Siro alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Rientrerà Tonali dopo la squalifica.
> 
> ...



Praticamente giochiamo due volte in 4 giorni col toro : domani per il campionato e martedi per la coppa italia.


----------



## atomiko (8 Gennaio 2021)

Attenzione che De Ligt è positivo al Covid....ho paura di sapere l'esito dei nostri tamponi


----------



## bmb (8 Gennaio 2021)

atomiko ha scritto:


> Attenzione che De Ligt è positivo al Covid....ho paura di sapere l'esito dei nostri tamponi



Già. Ma sono passati due giorni e questi sono tamponati giorno dopo giorno. Se anche ieri era negativo difficile che potesse contagiare i nostri.

Certo che visto che c'era sto salame di De Ligt poteva essere positivo con Cuadrado e Sandro. Sempre più sfortunati.

Ad ogni modo domani la risolviamo sull'asse Calabria - Castillejo.


----------



## Solo (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


In condizioni normali dovremmo asflatarli, invece si rivelerà una partita molto delicata in virtù sia delle assenze sia della sconfitta con la Juve. Se Giampaolo riuscisse a fregarci entreremo in una mini crisi dai risvolti ignoti... 

Dobbiamo tenere la nostra rete inviolata, visto che probabilmente almeno un gol lo faremo. 

Speriamo in bene.


----------



## Marcex7 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Il Torino è solo di contorno domani:Giochiamo contro gli infortuni e per far vedere che la juve è solo un incidente di percorso


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2021)

*Formazioni dal CorSera

Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Castillejo, Brahim Diaz, Hauge; Leao. Allenatore: Pioli

Torino (3-5-2): Sirigu; Izzo, Lyanco, Bremer; Singo, Lukic, Rincon, Linetty, Rodriguez; Belotti, Verdi. Allenatore: Giampaolo*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Partita decisiva.

Probabilmente l’ultima da giocare in emergenza.
Doppiamo doppiare questa boa, po8 si va in discesa.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Castillejo, Brahim Diaz, Hauge; Leao. Allenatore: Pioli
> 
> Torino (3-5-2): Sirigu; Izzo, Lyanco, Bremer; Singo, Lukic, Rincon, Linetty, Rodriguez; Belotti, Verdi. Allenatore: Giampaolo*


Formazione forzata, ancora non è andata giù perdere con questi di Torino, preferirei perdere dieci partite con l'Inter che una con questi,fa schifo già pronunciarne il nome.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna in campo sabato 9 gennaio 2021 per affrontare il Torino. Partita in programma a San Siro alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Rientrerà Tonali dopo la squalifica.
> 
> ...



Ce la giochiamo senza calha.
Siamo davvero leggeri davanti. Mamma mia.
Oggi sarà fondamentale non subire gol e speriamo leao sia in giornata buona.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Unici cambi offensivi maldini e colombo. non abbiamo nessun centrocampista in panchina. pazzesco


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Spero che hauge e castillejo si sveglino e capiscano che devono aiutare leao in area.. altrimenti si trova sempre da solo contro 3 centrali avversari e ciaone..


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Spero che hauge e castillejo si sveglino e capiscano che devono aiutare leao in area.. altrimenti si trova sempre da solo contro 3 centrali avversari e ciaone..



Samu in area se ci entra coi tempi giusti può avere un senso nelle azioni in velocità ma per riempire l'area è inutile o quasi.
Hauge, per come l'ho visto fino ad oggi, non ci entra in area con disinvoltura.
Io a destra avrei messo colombo, pensa te.
Almeno quando l'azione parte da sinistra e deve riempire l'area ci troviamo in area uno con peso e senso del gol.

Comunque abbiamo la rosa ridotta all'osso.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Samu in area se ci entra coi tempi giusti può avere un senso nelle azioni in velocità ma per riempire l'area è inutile o quasi.
> Hauge, per come l'ho visto fino ad oggi, non ci entra in area con disinvoltura.
> Io a destra avrei messo colombo, pensa te.
> Almeno quando l'azione parte da sinistra e deve riempire l'area ci troviamo in area uno con peso e senso del gol.
> ...



piuttosto leao esterno e colombo punta.. il problema è che poi non hai nessuna punta in panchina, colombo entrerà al 60'


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Senza bennacer, rebic,chalanoglu,saelemkaers ed ibra.
Pensate all'inter senza lukaku,lautaro,hakimi,vidal e brozovic.
Pensate alla juve senza ronaldo,dybala,chiesa,bentancur e ramsey.
Pensate alla roma senza dzeko pedro mikhitarian karsdorp veretout
pensate al napoli senza fabian ruiz,insigne,mertens,lozano ed osimehn.
pensate alla lazio senza lazzari,luis alberto,leiva,correa ed immobile.
Pensate all'atalanta senza zapata,ilicic,pessina,hateboer e de roon.
ASSURDO QUELLO CHE CI STA CAPITANDO


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> piuttosto leao esterno e colombo punta.. il problema è che poi non hai nessuna punta in panchina, colombo entrerà al 60'



Ti garantisco invece che colombo a destra è una bestia. Ha un tiro dai 25 metri da far paura.
L'ho visto dal vivo . E' un ruolo in cui sa giocare e infatti mi sorprende non poco che Pioli non lo abbia mai messo in quella zona di campo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Castillejo, Brahim Diaz, Hauge; Leao. Allenatore: Pioli
> 
> Torino (3-5-2): Sirigu; Izzo, Lyanco, Bremer; Singo, Lukic, Rincon, Linetty, Rodriguez; Belotti, Verdi. Allenatore: Giampaolo*



Ci vuole un'impresa oggi.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Castillejo, Brahim Diaz, Hauge; Leao. Allenatore: Pioli
> 
> Torino (3-5-2): Sirigu; Izzo, Lyanco, Bremer; Singo, Lukic, Rincon, Linetty, Rodriguez; Belotti, Verdi. Allenatore: Giampaolo*



Almeno ognuno è nella giusta posizione. Il problema è che non abbiamo cambi seri. Ce la giocheremo alla pari questa sera. Vincere però è troppo importante, possiamo allungare su Inter, Roma o entrambe. Nella giornata successiva ci saranno altri due big match: Inter-juve e Lazio-Roma. Se non ne approfittiamo in queste settimane per mettere qualche punto tra noi e loro quando mai lo faremo?


----------



## pazzomania (9 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Almeno ognuno è nella giusta posizione. Il problema è che non abbiamo cambi seri. Ce la giocheremo alla pari questa sera. Vincere però è troppo importante, possiamo allungare su Inter, Roma o entrambe. Nella giornata successiva ci saranno altri due big match: Inter-juve e Lazio-Roma. Se non ne approfittiamo in queste settimane per mettere qualche punto tra noi e loro quando mai lo faremo?



Assolutamente!

6 punti dobbiamo fare.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Castillejo, Brahim Diaz, Hauge; Leao. Allenatore: Pioli
> 
> Torino (3-5-2): Sirigu; Izzo, Lyanco, Bremer; Singo, Lukic, Rincon, Linetty, Rodriguez; Belotti, Verdi. Allenatore: Giampaolo*



Che ansia con sto covid. Non bastavano le noie muscolari.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Andiamo sotto con goal di belotti ma riusciamo a pareggiarla con goal di daniel maldini. andrà così


----------



## JoKeR (9 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti garantisco invece che colombo a destra è una bestia. Ha un tiro dai 25 metri da far paura.
> L'ho visto dal vivo . E' un ruolo in cui sa giocare e infatti mi sorprende non poco che Pioli non lo abbia mai messo in quella zona di campo.



Sono d'accordo.
Essendo mancino come Colombo (ma non con quel fisico) so bene come potrebbe trovarsi alla grande un mancino in quella porzione di campo.
Non sarebbe alla Suso ultima versione (non attacco la profondità, faccio tutto sulla mattonella, rientro per il cross di facile lettura o per il tiro mozzarella), ma sarebbe una spina nel fianco fisicamente per i terzini avversari, potendo anche fare la fase difensiva in pressing meglio di altri.
E attaccherebbe l'area, cosa sconosciuta a Milanello.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Lista convocati ancora non diramata....


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2021)

..


----------



## JoKeR (9 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Marcex7 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti a chi scrisse in tempi non sospetti che Calha avrebbe recuperato


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ci vuole un'impresa oggi.




Impresa ma dove??? Anche con questi 11 in campo siamo superiori in tutti i ruoli, non scherziamo.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Castillejo, Brahim Diaz, Hauge; Leao. Allenatore: Pioli
> 
> Torino (3-5-2): Sirigu; Izzo, Lyanco, Bremer; Singo, Lukic, Rincon, Linetty, Rodriguez; Belotti, Verdi. Allenatore: Giampaolo*



.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Castillejo, Brahim Diaz, Hauge; Leao. Allenatore: Pioli
> 
> Torino (3-5-2): Sirigu; Izzo, Lyanco, Bremer; Singo, Lukic, Rincon, Linetty, Rodriguez; Belotti, Verdi. Allenatore: Giampaolo*



Formazione obbligata insomma.
Il talent per battere il Torino non ci manca in ogni caso.

L'importante sarà non fare le nostre solite ca'ate in difesa.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Gennaio 2021)

per me chala serve titolare. impensabile giocare con 4/4 di attacco panchinari..


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (9 Gennaio 2021)

visto l'hauge dell' ultimo mese non capisco perchè non mettere theo ala con dietro Dalot..


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Essendo mancino come Colombo (ma non con quel fisico) so bene come potrebbe trovarsi alla grande un mancino in quella porzione di campo.
> Non sarebbe alla Suso ultima versione (non attacco la profondità, faccio tutto sulla mattonella, rientro per il cross di facile lettura o per il tiro mozzarella), ma sarebbe una spina nel fianco fisicamente per i terzini avversari, potendo anche fare la fase difensiva in pressing meglio di altri.
> E attaccherebbe l'area, cosa sconosciuta a Milanello.



Interessante..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti garantisco invece che colombo a destra è una bestia. Ha un tiro dai 25 metri da far paura.
> L'ho visto dal vivo . E' un ruolo in cui sa giocare e infatti mi sorprende non poco che Pioli non lo abbia mai messo in quella zona di campo.


Mi piacerebbe vederlo in quella posizione, certamente meglio di Castillejo.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe vederlo in quella posizione, certamente meglio di Castillejo.



Guarda, ti faccio vedere una chicca.
Guarda cosa faceva colombo a 15 anni in quella posizione. Minuto 1.25.
Ha giocato spesso in nazionale da attaccante largo a destra.
Questa era un'amichevole giocata a catanzaro contro la repubblica ceca.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda, ti faccio vedere una chicca.
> Guarda cosa faceva colombo a 15 anni in quella posizione. Minuto 1.25.
> Ha giocato spesso in nazionale da attaccante largo a destra.
> Questa era un'amichevole giocata a catanzaro contro la repubblica ceca.


Di sinistro calcia davvero bene, poi è un giocatore che da tutto, secondo me bisognerebbe lavorarci per impiegarlo in quella zona di campo.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna in campo sabato 9 gennaio 2021 per affrontare il Torino. Partita in programma a San Siro alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Rientrerà Tonali dopo la squalifica.
> 
> ...



Ma i tamponi??


----------



## pazzomania (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mi sto caricando per stasera


----------



## mil77 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Complimenti a chi scrisse in tempi non sospetti che Calha avrebbe recuperato



Grazie...A parte gli scherzi, lo ha sempre fatto. In tutti gli infortuni che ha avuto fino adesso è sempre rientrato prima del previsto. Anche questa stagione (salta Celtic, gioca con la Roma). Evidentemente è uno che riesce a giocare sul dolore e disposto a sacrificarsi per la squadra. Certo poi se oggi gioca non si può pretendere che sia al 100%, anche perchè verosimilmente giocherà sotto infiltrazioni.


----------



## mil77 (9 Gennaio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> visto l'hauge dell' ultimo mese non capisco perchè non mettere theo ala con dietro Dalot..



Pioli ha già detto che non può giocare li. Ha detto che la qualità migliore di Theo è la forza nella progressione. Se gioca li non può fare progressioni ma solo scatti che non sono la sua qualità migliore.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

*Ufficiali:

Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Kessie, Tonali, Castillejo, Brahim, Hauge, Leao 


Torino: Sirigu; Izzo; Bremer; Lyanco; Singo; Gojak; Lukic; Rincon; Rodriguez; Belotti; Verdi.*


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Kessie, Tonali, Castillejo, Brahim, Hauge, Leao
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Kessie, Tonali, Castillejo, Brahim, Hauge, Leao
> 
> ...



Partita decisiva. É il punto piú basso per le assenze, se passiamo questa poi andiamo sempre migliorando


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Kessie, Tonali, Castillejo, Brahim, Hauge, Leao
> 
> ...



Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Kessie, Tonali, Castillejo, Brahim, Hauge, Leao
> 
> ...



Ok formazione scontata.

Il Toro mi pare di capire che giochi col trequartista


----------



## Hellscream (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Kessie, Tonali, Castillejo, Brahim, Hauge, Leao
> 
> ...



Vincere, vincere, vincere. E basta.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Kessie, Tonali, Castillejo, Brahim, Hauge, Leao
> 
> ...



Nel caso serva abbiamo qualcuno in panca in grado di scombussolare il match.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Kessie, Tonali, Castillejo, Brahim, Hauge, Leao *



è quella prevista da tre giorni,almeno abbiamo più alternative in panca male che vada


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Kessie, Tonali, Castillejo, Brahim, Hauge, Leao
> 
> ...



Questa è la classica occasione da non perdere. Se si vince si può continuare sulle ali dell'entusiasmo come tutto il 2020. Se non si riesce a vincere si rischia di essere risucchiati nel mezzo della classifica insieme a Inter, juve, Atalanta, Roma ecc. E lì diventerebbe più difficile lottare per la CL

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## malos (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mi scuso per l'OT. Sto vedendo dortmund lipsia, mamma mia ho il mal di testa corrono come dannati e hanno tecnica, spero di non incrociarli mai. Haaland è una bestia, impressionante questo è un predestinato.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Gennaio 2021)

loro molto offensivi, gojak belotti verdi assieme giampaolo non li han mai schierati.. sarà 3421


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Forza ragazzi


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Kessie, Tonali, Castillejo, Brahim, Hauge, Leao
> 
> ...



Resusciteremo Verdi e Rodriguez


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Kessie, Tonali, Castillejo, Brahim, Hauge, Leao
> 
> ...



Squadra ridicola il Toro. Non ci sono scuse.

F O R Z A M I L A N


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Avevo dimenticato l'esistenza di Ricardo Rodriguez.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Occhio a quella bestia di Singo e al Gallo


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Peccato


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Che pelo per poco segnava castillejo su grande vaccata di sirigu


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Castilcoso


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mi ero pure perso Ritardo Rodirguez


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Fallo di mano ignorato vai marescone mio


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ovviamente questi sono indemoniati oggi


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

la metà dei nostri è inadeguata. esattamente 5 su 10........


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Diaz oggi fa la mini lepre, pressa tutti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

I giocatori del Torino sono palesemente inadatti al gioco voluto da Giampaolo. Il loro possesso palla forzato é tragicomico.


Hauge sembra piu lento di quando era arrivato. Castillejo purtroppo quando non é in condizione fisica straripante é proprio dannoso.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Queste mozzarelle


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Siamo partiti molto bene. Dominio totale


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2021)

Hauge mi aveva impressionato in quanto a velocità e tecnica. Sembra giochi zavorrato, non capisco questa sua involuzione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

hahaha Romagnoli.
Hauge sembra veramente piu lento.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la metà dei nostri è inadeguata. esattamente 5 su 10........



Diaz, Romagnoli, Castillejo...Hauge e Tonali?


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Maresca ha già fatto capire come tira il vento


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

A me quello di Izzo sembrava fallo.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Pero cerchiamo di tirare e non necessariamente entrare con la palla in porta


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Singo ginocchiata a Theo, nemmeno giallo


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Theo rotto


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

theo fa troppo la passerina però. sempre a simulare.


----------



## Mika (9 Gennaio 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Hauge mi aveva impressionato in quanto a velocità e tecnica. Sembra giochi zavorrato, non capisco questa sua involuzione.



Ricordati che lui viene dal campionato norvegese che è iniziato molto prima, quando è arrivato da noi aveva già disputato il 75% del campionato norvegese che non è mai stato sospeso per il covid.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Siamo tornati agli angoli corti che palle


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Bravo Theo


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> hahaha Romagnoli.
> Hauge sembra veramente piu lento.
> 
> 
> ...



centro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Caro Maresco, come fai a non ammonire Izzo dopo questo fallo?!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Hanno giá massacrato Theo


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Castillejo vuole tirare pure le punizioni?? Scansati va...


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Gennaio 2021)

Questo era giallo


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma i gialli niente ehhh...???


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Che batteria di tiratori...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che roba é?! Il fallo era 10 metri in avanti dalla posizione della punizione. Ma scherziamo?


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Sto Dario Bandiera...


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

La punizione di tonali andava ad infilarsi proprio a fil di palo mannaggia


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Oh ma quanto menano questi?


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Scarsissimo castilcoso


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Sono entrati i ladri nello spogliatoio dell’arbitro e gli hanno fregato i cartellini?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Bene Diaz per ora


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Altro fallo tattico....niente ammonizione. Bravo Maresca, bravissimo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Gennaio 2021)

i cartellini li ha lasciati nello spogliatoio


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Gennaio 2021)

Altro giallo mancato, fallo tattico


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Non pervenuto Leao per ora


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Il killer in giallo subito a rompere, mi raccomando.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sono entrati i ladri nello spogliatoio dell’arbitro e gli hanno fregato i cartellini?



Scontata l'ammonizione per il primo fallo al limite da parte di un giocatore con la maglia rossonera.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma che roba é?! Il fallo era 10 metri in avanti dalla posizione della punizione. Ma scherziamo?



Vero


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Non sono un fan di Saelemaekers ma rispetto a Castillejo sembra Bale. Ogni volta che riceve la palla si ferma é fa quel dribbling con le finte da fermo. Sembra una malattia mentale


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Theo non tira al limite dell'area ma da centrocampo vai a capirlo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi Diaz molto vivo


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che culo hanno questi?


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Gennaio 2021)

Bravo Calabria


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Contropiede con Castillejo che quasi, quasi si ferma del tutto. Un genio.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Gran partita dell'Orco per ora bravo bravo


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Si ma Leao? Su quel pallone in mezzo all'area DOVEVA esserci


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

I corner corti hanno rotto i maroni. Cross scarsi dalla trequarti non servono a nulla.


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2021)

Fanno le barricate lì dietro, siamo inefficaci senza punte di ruolo sinora


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Atalanta e Roma ne avrebbero già segnati almeno un paio


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma cosa fischia sto arbitro argh


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Castilcoso può segnare solo entrando in porta con la palla


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Buon Milan tanta volontà.. ma davanti è quello che è. A parte Orco gli altri male


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Uno che vede questa partita come fa a pensare che Maresca non sia in malafede?

Gia 2-3 ammonizioni risparmiate al Toro, falli che vede solo lui, punizione al limite spostata indietro di 10 metri. Mi male per i primi 20 minuti di gioco.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Che piedi Donnarumma


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Donnarumma che gioca di sponda con la difesa è sempre uno spettacolo raccapricciante


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma cosa fischia sto cane cosa


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Maresca.....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Quest arbitro mi ha giá rotto di brutto.

Loro c’è menano e fa finta di nulla.

Ogni nostro sospiro é fallo.


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ora ci bucano


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Gennaio 2021)

maresca versione sicario. falli inesistenti fischiati contro, due gialli netti non dati al torino, punizione dal limite fatta battere 5 metri indietro.


----------



## Walker (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ammonito Pioli


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Quel "fallo" di Calha contro la Juve adesso lo paghiamo a ogni minimo contatto


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Donnarumma che gioca di sponda con la difesa è sempre uno spettacolo raccapricciante



più danno che utile.


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi Tonali mi sta piacendo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Maresca con la peggior gestione partita che ho visto in questa stagione. In 25 minuti semplice ha gia sbagliato TUTTO o diciamo che ha fatto cio che é venuto a fare. Sicario.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Leaooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

*Gooooooooooollllllllllll

Leao*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

GOoooooooooooooooooooooooL che azioneeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2021)

Gooooooil


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Gennaio 2021)

Grande gol ragazzi, grande azione


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

grande azione,ottimo goal


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Theo-Brahim-Leaooooo !!

Grandissimo gol!


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


grande theo


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Grandissima azione, straordinario Theo


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Bravissimo Diaz


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

*goooooool leaoooo*


----------



## Walker (9 Gennaio 2021)

Azione devastante


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Che bestia Theo


----------



## Walker (9 Gennaio 2021)

Grandi ragazzi


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Gran gol di squadra! Bravissimi!

Speriamo Theo non si sia fatto nulla, ha preso una bella botta


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Adesso var?


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

Primo partita (dopo 17) con un trequartista diverso, primo assist filtrante del nostro trequartista e su azione manovrata.

Poi se ne riparla nel topic del turco... 

Ma Diaz sta giocando una splendida gara di raccordo e mobilità.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Theo lo stanno massacrando sti fabbri


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Bravissimi Theo, Diaz e Leao! Diaz veramente ispirato oggi



Da notare: Maresca finalmente ammonisce un Torino dopo 4 falli da ammonizione.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

hanno preso di mira Hernandez,lo stanno falciando dall'inizio


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Godo per Rinchion


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Theo lo stanno massacrando, basta


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Grande Theo che lascia lì Singo, geniale Brahim con l’assist di prima, grande controllo, spostamento di palla a mettere fuori gioco il difensore e tiro imparabile.

Splendido tutto.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Adesso var?



no,fermi per infortunio di Theo


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Bravissimi tutti e tre. Theo, Diaz e Leao.


----------



## Walker (9 Gennaio 2021)

Stanno tentando di farci fuori Theo ,meno male che Rincon è stato ammonito


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Grandi ragazzi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Quelli del Torino si sdraiano a terra e Maresca fischia.

Fossi io uno del Toro andrei in area e mi sdraierei per terra... Sai mai?


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Primo partita (dopo 17) con un trequartista diverso, primo assist filtrante del nostro trequartista.
> 
> Poi se ne riparla nel topic del turco...
> 
> Ma Diaz sta giocando una splendida gara di raccordo e mobilità.



E' un buon giocatore ma deve essere continuo.. certo giocatori del sua stazza e fisico che giocano in quel ruolo e che poi sono diventeti dei fenomeni io ricordo solo uno David Silva


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Dai Hauge svegliati però


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

a parte sto passaggio insulso, bella partita di leao e diaz


----------



## Swaitak (9 Gennaio 2021)

grande velocità


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Leao ha buttato un'occasione pazzesca, quel pallone ad Hauge andava dato prima


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2021)

Era una buona occasione, Hauge deve metterci più convinzione però


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Gennaio 2021)

mancava solo il gol di Fiorello


----------



## Goro (9 Gennaio 2021)

L'azione dalla sinistra naturalmente, perchè sulla destra c'è lo sterilissimo Castillejo che fa cross a caso in area e poco altro


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

ci mancava il goal di flash Rodriguez al volo


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ci manca solo l'Eurogol di Ritardo Bandierà


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Primo partita (dopo 17) con un trequartista diverso, primo assist filtrante del nostro trequartista e su azione manovrata.
> 
> Poi se ne riparla nel topic del turco...
> 
> Ma Diaz sta giocando una splendida gara di raccordo e mobilità.



In qualsiasi squadra il titolare e la riserva non sono giocatori identici ma hanno ciascuno le proprie caratteristiche. Se entrambi fanno bene ci guadagna il Milan, non è che un bonus per uno diventa un malus per l'altro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Leao ha buttato un'occasione pazzesca, quel pallone ad Hauge andava dato prima



Concordo, qui l'errore era piu suo che di Hauge.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Leao ha buttato un'occasione pazzesca, quel pallone ad Hauge andava dato prima



ma hauge deve imparare a fare i tagli, per me errore del norvegese


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Grande giocata di Diaz


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Gennaio 2021)

Hauge tatticamente deve migliorare parecchio, un po' come Tonali. Troppo compassati.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

ho detto io l'altra volta che Diaz non è capace di prendere i rigori,cade male


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Rigore netto, figurati se non fischiava questo maiale


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' un buon giocatore ma deve essere continuo.. certo giocatori del sua stazza e fisico che giocano in quel ruolo e che poi sono diventeti dei fenomeni io ricordo solo uno David Silva



Verissimo, ma persino una fattispecie atipica come lui non mi pare che stia affossando la manovra lì in mezzo in questo sistema di gioco, anzi...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Rigore NETTO. Maresca OSCENO


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Boh, non si capisce bene


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

gloria guida al var


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2021)

Che gran gioco il maestro Giamburrasca, che nostalgia.


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Vado ad addormentare le bambine e ovviamente gol nostro. Beh bravi Diaz e Leao.


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Gennaio 2021)

Se non è rigore questo. La palla non l'ha presa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Telecronisti del DAZN tedesco increduli. Hanno visto un rigore netto gia in diretta.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mi sembra palla dal replay da dietro

Edit scherzavo, rigore netto


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Se non ci da rigore Pioli si fa espellere


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma come fa a non darlo?


----------



## ARKANA (9 Gennaio 2021)

Su dazn sono più scandalosi di sky "prende palla"... se non è rigore questo eliminamoli visto che non è rigore niente


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che gran gioco il maestro Giamburrasca, che nostalgia.



Sembrano tipo il Brasile del '70


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Rigore NETTISSIMO, tocca prima la gamba


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che stiamo a guardare... é rigore netto.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma quale palla


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

prima gamba destra,poi palla con il piede


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Finalmente su Dazn ammettono che è rigore


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2021)

Assurdo, tutto sto tempo.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

*Rigore!*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Maresca vergognoso. 10 minuti per assegnare un rigore netto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

3 ore per un rigore netto


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Gennaio 2021)

Non tocca la palla, era chiaro già in diretta.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Aveva bisogno di vederlo1000 volte questo.. cercava qualcosa per non darlo..


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Frankkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

*Gooooooooolllllllllll


Kessie*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Evvai!!

Finora Diaz partita da 8.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Era rigore netto, come si fa a metterci 5 minuti per darlo?

Grande Fraaaank Keeeeeessieeeee


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Grande presidenteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kastoro (9 Gennaio 2021)

Glaciale Frank


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Avanti così! Due a zero!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Vamos


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

kessSI


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

bravo Franco,2-0


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Dajeeeeeee


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque Diaz per il momento migliore in campo


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che bella squadra che siamo!


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Gennaio 2021)

Kessie una sicurezza.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Per colpa di Maldini il figlio ora avremmo superato il record del Barcellona


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Grandissimo Orco Diaz


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2021)

Bene, ora continuare così


----------



## kastoro (9 Gennaio 2021)

Alla faccia di parlava di contraccolpo psicologico per la sconfitta


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per colpa di Maldini il figlio ora avremmo superato il record del Barcellona



In realtà c'era rigore su orco Diaz anche contro i gobbi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ora però per cortesia, non facciamo un'altra sofferenza fino alla fine. Chiudiamola


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Che grande squadra. Che bello essere tifoso di questi ragazzi.


----------



## Walker (9 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In realtà c'era rigore su orco Diaz anche contro i gobbi.


Eehhhvma lì è un altra storia


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma come fai ad ammonire per sto fallo, ma guarda questo


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Subito Giallo tac


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Comunque Diaz per il momento migliore in campo



All'inizio non mi è piaciuto perchè cerca sempre il dribbling anche quando avrebbe soluzioni più efficienti, però lui è questo... poi con i duoi dribbling ostentati ti salta l'uomo o ti guadagna falli. E' uno che nella giornata giusta ti fa vincere, in quella storta prende 5, poche mezze misure.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

hahahahahaha LO SAPEVO. Primo fallo. Subito ammonizione per un nostro giocatore.

Ma Maresca non si vergogna?


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che giallo è?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma manco era fallo! Ammonito.... boh


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In qualsiasi squadra il titolare e la riserva non sono giocatori identici ma hanno ciascuno le proprie caratteristiche. Se entrambi fanno bene ci guadagna il Milan, non è che un bonus per uno diventa un malus per l'altro



Chiaramente.

Però si può dire almeno dopo questo primo tempo che forse il titolare è un po' meno insostituibile di quanto ci siamo raccontati fino a 45 minuti fa?

Anche in ottica 5 milioni di ingaggio...


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

In questo contropiede si è vista la differenza tra Leao e Hernandez: uno è un centista che sul lungo perde lo spunto, l'altro è un quattrocentista che ha bisogno di campo per prendere velocità.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Kjaer spettacolare su Verdi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Grandissimo Simon al contrario di capitan birillo


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma romagnoliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Chiaramente.
> 
> Però si può dire almeno dopo questo primo tempo che forse il titolare è un po' meno insostituibile di quanto ci siamo raccontati fino a 45 minuti fa?
> 
> Anche in ottica 5 milioni di ingaggio...



bisogna anche contestualizzare. Questo Torino è una squadraccia. Probabilmente la peggiore del campionato


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Gennaio 2021)

romagnoli è fermo


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Chiaramente.
> 
> Però si può dire almeno dopo questo primo tempo che forse il titolare è un po' meno insostituibile di quanto ci siamo raccontati fino a 45 minuti fa?



Io sono contento che Diaz sta facendo bene e non faccia sentire la mancanza di Chala. Il titolare rimane Chala. Nelle giornate no del turco sai di avere una buona alternativa. Speriamo continui così e che possiamo prenderlo a titolo definitivo


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Grande scivolata di Kjaer e grande ca**ta di...sempre lui! Taaaaaac!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

altra ammonizione     No, dai, Maresca é un genio.

Kjaer fortissimo, Romagnoli scarso da far paura.


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Kjaer spettacolare su Verdi



In 10 secondi le due facce dei nostri centrali.

Che poi Romagnoli era pure incolpevole, c'è stato il malinteso con Diaz.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Questi ce menano e ammonisce solo noi


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Soffriremo anche stasera


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ormai è una piacevole abitudine.

Altra partita, altra giocata DECISIVA di Leao.

Non male per il nuovo Niang.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Vedi cosa fa il danese e poi vedi Romangoli ti viene voglia di tagliarti le palle e mangiale


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> romagnoli è fermo



Ormai é un classico. Siamo ben oltre quello che sarebbe giustificabile.


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2021)

Facciamo degli errori pazzeschi e gli regaliamo queste opportunita


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

inspiegabile perchè giampaolo non faccia giocare N'Koulou,tre anni sempre titolare,e migliore centrale che hanno.
non dispiacerebbe prelevarlo al Milan,altro che Meitè.
proprio perchè non lo vede potrebbe essere prestato con riscatto


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Guarda sto gran cesso di Fiorello


----------



## kastoro (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ritardo da noi prendeva solo che barriere


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Dario Bandiera dove ha imparato a tirare quelle punizioni?


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Stavamo per prendere gol da Ricardo Rodriguez su punizione, avrei voluto suicidarmi.


----------



## jumpy65 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Che punizione ricardo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Quasi segna Ritardo Rodriguez. Volgio ringraziare un altra volta Alessio Romagnoli per averli regalato quest'opportunita.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Dario Bandiera dove ha imparato a tirare quelle punizioni?



Nelle lezioni extra di Giampi


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ci mancava gol alla Ronaldinho di RR


----------



## Walker (9 Gennaio 2021)

Imbarazzante il capitone


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Dollarumma comunque a volte sembra di vedere il film Tenet


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nelle lezioni extra di Giampi



Nella stanza dello spirito e del tempo


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2021)

Romagnoli la solita sciagura comunque...quando ce ne libereremo sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Grande partita di Orco Diaz dai
Ha bisogno di continuità ergo deve giocare di più diamo fiducia e mettiamo un po di pepe al signore la Turca ed i suoi 7 mln


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

fate un elettroshock ad hauge e tonali...........


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Qualcuno spacchi il crociato alla romagnola, per favore.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nelle lezioni extra di Giampi



Da noi tutti cross e tiri sul pianeta di re Kaio, ovviamente


----------



## Goro (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ora le batte bene le punizioni, il marrano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Intervento con piede a martello dopo un serie di falli su Diaz. Per Maresca va bene cosi


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno spacchi il crociato alla romagnola, per favore.



Centomila volte meglio Kalulu, altroché sto cesso


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma i nostri li ammonisce tutti al primo fallo?


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ancora un giallo a Tonali


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tonali quando se la dà una calmata?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ci sta ammonendo mezza squadra


----------



## Konrad (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma i gialli sono dedicati solo a noi?


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Festival dei gialli comunque male qui Montonali


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Gennaio 2021)

Male male questi gialli.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ce li sta ammonendo tutti...


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che s'è magnato Kessie!


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Dai che Giampi potrebbe aggiungere un record.. quello di farsi esonerare dalla stessa squadra con due due squadre diverse.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

il solito Kessie che si mangia i goal davanti al portiere


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma daiiiii Frank chiudiamolaaa


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Gennaio 2021)

ma Tonali nemmeno lo tocca. Maresca ci ha ammonito tutta la squadra


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Abbiamo finito il primo tempo con 3 gialli, pazzesco


----------



## ARKANA (9 Gennaio 2021)

Guarda meglio così, se avessimo fatto gol apriti cielo


----------



## Konrad (9 Gennaio 2021)

No Frank cos'ha sbagliato


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

ma nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Kosa ha sbagliato Kessie. Un rigore


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Leao dice a Kessie “toh! Segna!” Ma il presidente spreca


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2021)

Assurdo già tre gialli per noi e loro liberi di menare come fabbri...arbitraggio molto equo direi!


----------



## jumpy65 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Leao devastante


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Kessiè ha sbagliato un gol inaccettabile dai. Non sia mai che chiudiamo una partita


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Male Francone sul contropiede, ma forse è meglio così: ce l'avrebbero menata per un mese con il rimpallo sull'arbitro.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

peccato,3-0 e sarebbe stata chiusa con un primo tempo perfetto


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma sto Maresca che impiega 5 minuti per cercare di non darci un rigore solare? In compenso si rifacendo ammonendo i nostri per ogni minimo contatto...
Grandissimo primo tempo di Brahim, comunque. Bravi ragazzi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Gol assurdo divorato da Kessie...


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma quanto è forte Leao nostro?


----------



## Kaw (9 Gennaio 2021)

Non doveva sbagliarla questa Frank


----------



## danjr (9 Gennaio 2021)

Molto bene tutti, tonali un po’ pollo sull’ammonizione


----------



## Milancholy (9 Gennaio 2021)

Traversa "maradoniana" con pirotecnica caduta di "nonnina" Rodriguez


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2021)

No vabbè, sbagliare questi gol anche no...ma perché non le uccidiamo mai le partite? Vedere la Roma che segna praticamente ad ogni occasione


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Castilcoso fa le interviste e non gioca


----------



## Wetter (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ammonizione paradossale per Tonali, non lo tocca nemmeno


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma Tonali nemmeno lo tocca. Maresca ci ha ammonito tutta la squadra



Il prezzo da pagare per aver avuto un rigore.


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ottimo primo tempo. L'unica cosa negativa sono i troppi gialli. Vediamo di fare presto il terzo per chiuderla. Poi facciamo ruotare i giocatori che devono riposare e quelli che necessitano di minuti.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Gennaio 2021)

Molto molto bene. Stasera Leao devastante in spazi aperti.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Leao-Diaz-kjaer. I migliori. Romagnoli-Hauge i peggiori


----------



## Goro (9 Gennaio 2021)

Maresca romanista rosicone


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

era da chiudere sta partita. 
rischiamo dii rimanere in 10 e anche di subire un rigore inesistente.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

la domanda ora è: perchè stanno questi due in nero su dazn in campo e non Diletta Leotta ?


----------



## diavolo (9 Gennaio 2021)

Castillejo calciatore da serie C.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Centomila volte meglio Kalulu, altroché sto cesso



È per questo che le ho augurato il crociato: la capitana, essendo appunto capitana, sarà altrimenti sempre un tappo, un ostacolo, per Kalulu e per chiunque altro, in primis per il Milan, visto il suo imbarazzante livello.

Purtroppo un bell’infortunio è l’unico modo per tenerla fuori.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Loro picchiano noi. Ma i gialli li prendiamo noi. Per carità potevano starci tutti... ma non con la linea adottata sui falli granata.
Comunque bravi tutti, mi sta piacendo molto diaz. Leao... io lo insulto tanto, ma questo è forte forte.


----------



## Kayl (9 Gennaio 2021)

Prima volta che Leao per un tempo intero gioca senza prendersi pause a ciondolare. Da farglielo rivedere fino alla nausea per mostrargli che differenza fa.
Tonali nemmeno lo ha toccato, ha tirato indietro la gamba, più di così poteva solo amputarsela con una katana.
Castillejo insopportabile per la lentezza nel giocare la palla, Suso 2.0


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Diaz mi è piaciuto tantissimo. Il migliore secondo me. Velocissimo nel gestire palla. Assist per Leao e rigore procurato.
Leao benissimo, gol e passaggio che mette davanti alla porta Kessie. Purtroppo come col Benevento non è riuscito a buttarla dentro. Peccato perché sarebbe stata chiusa


----------



## bmb (9 Gennaio 2021)

Gran bel primo tempo. Qualcuno deve svegliarsi ma tatticamente perfetti finora. Il Toro è veramente pochissima roba. Maresca inguardabile, ci ha messo 5 minuti per trovare il modo di non dare il rigore e non trovando nulla ha ripiegato su 3 ammonizioni di cui solo una forse veramente giusta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque ragazzi, ci pensate? Il bello deve ancora arrivare, dalla prossima partita torna l’artigliera pesante (Ibra, Bennacer, Saele). 

Il divertimento è appena iniziato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Primo tempo abbastanza decente. Dietro abbiamo sofferto poco ed in avanti poteva essere anche 3-0. Leao croce e delizia come al solito, Diaz molto ispirato, Theo bravissimo, Tonali solido, Kjaer fantastico, Romagnoli la solita sciagura e Castillejo fumoso ed incocludente come al solito. 
Qualche domanda me la sto ponendo su Hauge che sembra totalmente fuori condizione. Non riesce a dare profondita. Quando scatta sembra avere la velocita di Romagnoli. Strano, perche dovrebbe essere molto piu rapido e ha gia dimostrato di esserlo.

Nota superdolente: Maresca.
Direzione gara assurda, scarsa da far paura. Non vede un rigore nettissimo, al VAR ci mette minuti per assegnarlo. Grazia giocatori del Torino a valanga e poi é severo sui nostri falli e non falli quando sviene Belotti. La ciliega: Punizione per brutto fallo su Theo al limite spostata indietro di oltre 5 metri.

Fine primo tempo
Ammoniti Milan: 4
Ammoniti Toro : 1

Graziati Izzo e Lyanco, Gialli severi per la Vecchia Romagna e Diaz. Assurdo.


----------



## diavolo (9 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque Singo è da prendere.


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

Va anche detto che non abbiamo mai realmente corso pericoli, cosa per altra rara a prescindere per noi.

Da un lato non si vede come possa rientrare in partita il Torino, dall'altro pensi a Romagnoli e ti viene ansia per il mancato 3-0 del Presidente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Io ho una paura fottuta di Maresca per il secondo tempo.
Ogni fallo nostro è un'ammonizione, secondo me non vede l'ora di buttarci fuori qualcuno.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (9 Gennaio 2021)

Molto bene questo primo tempo. 
Diaz sta facendo la differenza in quella posizione, fino ad ora.


----------



## sion (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Primo tempo abbastanza decente. Dietro abbiamo sofferto poco ed in avanti poteva essere anche 3-0. Leao croce e delizia come al solito, Diaz molto ispirato, Theo bravissimo, Tonali solido, Kjaer fantastico, Romagnoli la solita sciagura e Castillejo fumoso ed incocludente come al solito.
> Qualche domanda me la sto ponendo su Hauge che sembra totalmente fuori condizione. Non riesce a dare profondita. Quando scatta sembra avere la velocita di Romagnoli. Strano, perche dovrebbe essere molto piu rapido e ha gia dimostrato di esserlo.
> 
> Nota superdolente: Maresca.
> ...



per diaz no ci stava..il giallo assurdo e' per tonali che non tocca nulla


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

Modalità Avvocato del Diavolo ON

Leao ha tirato una schifezza sul gol, è stata decisiva una deviazione da dietro del difensore, altrimenti finiva in bocca a Sirigu.

Modalità Avvocato del Diavolo OFF


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ottimo primo tempo, vediamo di farne un altro e metterci comodi per il match dell'Olimpico


----------



## Ambrole (9 Gennaio 2021)

Benissimo Diaz 
Leao super come al solito
Casti bravissimo a recuperare palloni...solo che dopo non sa giocarli *
Hauge non granché, ma diamoli tempo.
Ora spero di chiuderla e vedere in campo Maldini per qualche minuto e magari rivedere conti che sta piacendo


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Modalità Avvocato del Diavolo ON
> 
> Leao ha tirato una schifezza sul gol, è stata decisiva una deviazione da dietro del difensore, altrimenti finiva in bocca a Sirigu.
> 
> Modalità Avvocato del Diavolo OFF


Direi di sì. Ci è andata bene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Va anche detto che non abbiamo mai realmente corso pericoli, cosa per altra rara a prescindere per noi.
> 
> Da un lato non si vede come possa rientrare in partita il Torino, dall'altro pensi a Romagnoli e ti viene ansia per il mancato 3-0 del Presidente



Tranquillo, ci penserà la romagnola a farli tornare in partita. Con lei si parte da 0-1 per gli avversari, sempre.

Io davvero non ne posso più. Sto pensando di assoldare qualcuno perché gli spacchi il crociato, dico davvero.

Bonera era Ruud Krol, in confronto.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2021)

Diaz sontuoso stasera.
Sarà nano ma tecnicamente di altra categoria .
So che piace solo a me ma a calcio sa giocare.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ero proprio curioso sapere se saremmo caduti in depressione dopo la rube.. per ora esame superato alla grande.

Dimostrazione che quella partita, per quanto mi bruci ancora, era frutto delle assenze e basta (Nestatroll)


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2021)

Attenzione massima a Maresca, starà fremendo per buttarci fuori qualcuno. Occhio soprattutto a Sandro.....


----------



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Bene così. Speriamo di fare il 3-0 per chiuderla definitivamente. Bene tutti, anche Theo che si sta rifacendo dopo la brutta partita contro la Juve.


----------



## davoreb (9 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi benissimo ora è da chiudere


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io ho una paura fottuta di Maresca per il secondo tempo.
> Ogni fallo nostro è un'ammonizione, secondo me non vede l'ora di buttarci fuori qualcuno.



Stessa sensazione.
E questo mentre ne ha graziati due del Torino nel primo quarto d'ora.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diaz sontuoso stasera.
> Sarà nano ma tecnicamente di altra categoria .
> So che piace solo a me ma a calcio sa giocare.



Più che altro stasera ci sta mettendo tanta concretezza. Di solito è fumo su fumo.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Più che altro stasera ci sta mettendo tanta concretezza. Di solito è fumo su fumo.



Il fisico è quello che è. 
Stasera in effetti si postura sempre bene e non perde tempi di gioco.
Ma tocca palla destro-sinistro in modo fantastico.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Sarà durissima se non facciamo il terzo perché siamo a rischio secondi gialli e i centrocampisti devono stare attenti (non ci sono cambi)


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Scongiuri a parte, questi ragazzi sono quasi commoventi.. 40 punti in 16,5 partite di cui 11 senza ibra..
Io davvero vorrei vedere dove sarebbe l'Inter se facevano 11 gare senza lukaku, o i gobbi senza cr7 o la Roma senza dzeko..
Bravi tutti... Ora speriamo di chiuderla


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diaz sontuoso stasera.
> Sarà nano ma tecnicamente di altra categoria .
> So che piace solo a me ma a calcio sa giocare.



Perché piace solo a te? Ahah no dai è bravo! Bene così dai speriamo faccia anche gol


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Modalità Avvocato del Diavolo ON
> 
> Leao ha tirato una schifezza sul gol, è stata decisiva una deviazione da dietro del difensore, altrimenti finiva in bocca a Sirigu.
> 
> Modalità Avvocato del Diavolo OFF



è vero ha i piedi montati al contrario ma si sta muovendo davvero bene ed è dentro alla partita. incredibile


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2021)

Siamo squadra ragazzi. 
Questo è sicuro. 
E come si lavora senza palla!!!!
Non vedevo un pressing così forte dai tempi di terim.


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scongiuri a parte, questi ragazzi sono quasi commoventi.. 40 punti in 16,5 partite di cui 11 senza ibra..
> Io davvero vorrei vedere dove sarebbe l'Inter se facevano 11 gare senza lukaku, o i gobbi senza cr7 o la Roma senza dzeko..
> Bravi tutti... Ora speriamo di chiuderla



Bravo, fanno grande simpatia perchè dall'arrivo di Ibra si sono caricati e iniziati a sentire dei vincenti, poi quando è mancato Ibra si è visto che tutti hanno dato il 120%, si vede che ogni partita lottano come dei dannati per dimostrare che sono bravi, che possono vincere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scongiuri a parte, questi ragazzi sono quasi commoventi.. 40 punti in 16,5 partite di cui 11 senza ibra..
> Io davvero vorrei vedere dove sarebbe l'Inter se facevano 11 gare senza lukaku, o i gobbi senza cr7 o la Roma senza dzeko..
> Bravi tutti... Ora speriamo di chiuderla



L’Inda non avrebbe neanche i punti della Lazio, e non è un’esagerazione: anche perché per pareggiare le nostre defezioni avrebbero dovuto fare tante partite senza pure De Vrij e Barella. Noi abbiamo fatto un mese senza i perni di difesa, centrocampo e attacco (ora solo centrocampo e attacco).


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Montonali


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Pensare che prima di Theo avevamo Ricardo Rodruguez....chissà cosa starà pensando


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Castilcoso interrompe pure le nostre azioni


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Vedere Belotti costretto a giocare a centrocampo comunque è terribile, sembra di rivedere Giampaolo che metteva piatek centrocampista aggiunto


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

Hauge non può però non aver ancora imparato come uscire sul suo uomo in fase difendente.

Sono 4 mesi ormai a Milano, su.


----------



## kastoro (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tacc, ora lo butta pure fuori


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Modalità Avvocato del Diavolo ON
> 
> Leao ha tirato una schifezza sul gol, è stata decisiva una deviazione da dietro del difensore, altrimenti finiva in bocca a Sirigu.
> 
> Modalità Avvocato del Diavolo OFF



Mi sa che hai visto male, Izzo colpisce il piede di Leao.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Finita


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tonali è una disgrazia ambulante.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Siamo dei FOLLI. Figuriamoci se non ci incartavamo inutilmente davanti all'area


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Che ebete TOnali


EDIT: Nella replica sembra un azione simile a quella di Bennacer contro la Roma.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

Non ho parole

perchè ?
stramaledetto vizio di fare le rimesse e di giocare dal portiere in quel modo

ve le amputerei quelle gambe quando fate questi giochetti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che rigore è


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mah...


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Il fallo la fa Verdi


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma è il torinista che calcia Tonali, non è mai rigore!


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che rigore è?
Come quello della Roma. 
Uguale.


----------



## ARKANA (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ahahhaa per questo non ci ha pensato manco mezzo secondo


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Tonali è una disgrazia ambulante.



Qui l'errore è di tutti. La solita folle azione incartata davanti alla nostra area con il pressing, assurdo


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi la gamba di Tonali non si muove nemmeno, non fa nulla per fare fallo. Mai rigore, mai.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Di sicuro non è giallo


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ah aspettate ma non è fallo, come contro la Roma


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Non è fallo, arbitro era pure coperto.
Tonali a momenti subisce pure per una volta che non fa apposta


----------



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma non è rigore!


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2021)

Rigore giustissimo per il Toro, Tonali pollo pollo pollo.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

live era rigore,al replay non è rigore

è lui a prendere il calcio


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

*Per fortuna! Rigore tolto!*


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che rigore sarebbe? Mah


----------



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ah bene, annullato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Giusto così. È Verdi che calcia tonali

Però è andata bene. BASTA passaggi davanti all'area


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Giusto però svegliamoci


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma gli ha tirato un castagna sul polpaccio. Quale rigore???


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

oddio per fortuna


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mi sembrava il minimo proprio...


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2021)

Menomale che al VAR ci vedono và....


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Bravo arbitro


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ah ecco. Tonali è davanti. Non è certo rigore.


----------



## ARKANA (9 Gennaio 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Rigore giustissimo per il Toro, Tonali pollo pollo pollo.


Ma come fa ad essere rigore se è verdi che gli tira un calcio?


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che aveva visto Maresca?


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Adesso interisti e juventini impazziranno


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

qui ha rischiato tibia e perone tonali.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tonali infortunato, il nostro centrocampo é in straemergenza.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

ha preso un calcione,fa male.
si è infortunato

alla prossima entra Bennacer ed esce Tonali 
ridiamo per non piangere.


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Qui l'errore è di tutti. La solita folle azione incartata davanti alla nostra area con il pressing, assurdo



Ritiro la frase dopo aver rivisto i replay.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Gennaio 2021)

minghia Tonali attira brutte situazioni


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ci hanno rotto pure il giocatore. 
Mah.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2021)

E ci hanno spaccato Tonali, non ci sono più parole.


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ci è andata molto bene.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Dazn "decisione al limite" che tristezza


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tonali missà che si è rotto malamente


----------



## chicagousait (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma non c'era proprio bisogno di andare al var.


----------



## Lo Gnu (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma cosa hanno bevuto su Dazn? Episodio al limite? Ma quello non è mai rigore.


----------



## kastoro (9 Gennaio 2021)

Addirittura barella,con il nostro culo ha finito la stagione


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2021)

In tutto questo un altro infortunio... e non abbiamo un centrocampista di ricambio


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ora sta fuori 2 anni


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Adesso a centrocampo ne servono due. E dove li trovano con questi chiari di luna sul mercato?


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Adesso male in ogni caso. Dalot si farà asfaltare da RR?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Si è rotto malamente, prendessero uno serio altro che Meitè


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo sia solo un colpo e nn gli abbia preso i tendini col calcione


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Prendiamo sto Minghie va abbianmo pure quella zavorra dell'EL


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Gennaio 2021)

Menomale che esiste il VAR, altrimenti sto pirla di Maresca non ci avrebbe dato un rigore solare a favore e ce ne avrebbe dato uno inesistente contro.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Pazzesco comunque senza var il buon marescone aveva dato rigore a loro e non avrebbe dato il nostro. Una calamità


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

ora ci prestano gratis Meitè,come Galliani prestò Abbiati alla juve per Buffon infortunato contro di noi


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma come fa ad essere rigore se è verdi che gli tira un calcio?



L'impressione mia è che Tonali li ha incrociato la corsa, quindi per forza il giocatore del Toro l'ha colpito, ma in sostanza con questo incrocio ha impedito il tiro. Ma ovviamente mi riservo di rivederlo.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tonali ha una sfiga incredibile


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma quel falso di Di Maria a parte sistemarsi i pantaloncini? Madonna mia


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai visto male, Izzo colpisce il piede di Leao.



Sono andato a rivedere e l'immagine dall'alto mi pare inequivocabile, Leao chiude e la punta di Izzo devia il pallone.
Però magari è un'immagine bidimensionale da cui non usciremo mai, uno vede un teschio e l'altro vede un angelo 

Per amor di patria, non toglie molto alla sua ottima partita.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Se mette Maldini ci divertiamo con questi spazi


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Gennaio 2021)

Io non lo rischierei Chalnoglu


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Hauge da levare velocemente


----------



## carletto87 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Non ho capito come abbia fatto a farsi così male con un calcione.


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

Hakan per Diaz suona come conferma da titolare per Brahim in coppa?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Dazn "decisione al limite" che tristezza



Guardo le partite sul DAZN tedesco con telecronisti neutrali.

Rigore Milan: Rigore netto gia in diretta e lo hanno confermato dopo le repliche.
Non-Rigore Torino: In diretta hanno visto un rigore e dopo la replica hanno detto che invece é un fallo su Tonali.

Ecco, la differenza tra 'esperti' italiani ed esperti stranieri senza agenda politica


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mah non avrei tolto Diaz ma uno tra Hauge e Castilcoso


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia solo un colpo e nn gli abbia preso i tendini col calcione



Il rischio é tibia e perone.

Speriamo bene


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2021)

Io avrei messo Conti invece di Dalot


----------



## Milanoide (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma lascia riposare Chalanoglu una volta.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Hakan per Diaz suona come conferma da titolare per Brahim in coppa?



In coppa spero giochino Colombo Maldini e i primavera. In piena emergenza non abbiamo bisogno di un inutile altro derby con l'inde


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il rischio é tibia e perone.
> 
> Speriamo bene



Tibia e perone no.. Ma perone può essere.. Sono 2 mesi out


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Male Theo in questa uscita


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Che treno sto Singo.


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ecco chi conserve a destra. SINGO


----------



## Milanoide (9 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il rischio é tibia e perone.
> 
> Speriamo bene


A me sembra calcione sul muscolo del polpaccio.
Super vecchietta, ma le ossa sono lontane e davanti


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Hauge da levare velocemente



A istinto anch'io toglierei Hauge ma forse, dato che siamo sul 2-0, pu aver senso lasciarlo in campo proprio per mettere minuti e togliersi pian piano di dosso questa sua impacciata timidezza di gioco.


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2021)

Inizio a pensare che il mediano nuovo l’abbiamo in casa


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il rischio é tibia e perone.
> 
> Speriamo bene



fosse rotto si saebbe visto no?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mi sa che serve più un centrocampista che un difensore a questo punto.


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> A me sembra calcione sul muscolo del polpaccio.
> Super vecchietta, ma le ossa sono lontane e davanti



Io ho l'impressione che non si sia fatto male per la botta ma per la torsione mentre cadeva.


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> A me sembra calcione sul muscolo del polpaccio.
> Super vecchietta, ma le ossa sono lontane e davanti



Sono d’accordo può essere muscolare, ma se l’ha strappato addios


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Calabria è ormai the new Robertson


----------



## mil77 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mah non avrei tolto Diaz ma uno tra Hauge e Castilcoso



Potrebbe essersi fatto male


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Hernandez massacrato, Tonali che rischia la frattura, Diaz che esce zoppicante..

Ma noi 3 ammoniti, loro uno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> A me sembra calcione sul muscolo del polpaccio.
> Super vecchietta, ma le ossa sono lontane e davanti



nedved ha rotto figo così


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Inizio a pensare che il mediano nuovo l’abbiamo in casa



Io questa stagione ho una fiducia cieca per Calabria, per me possono metterlo pure punta e non farebbe malaccio.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Attenzione a sto cesso di Zazzà


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Altro giro altro giallo, comunque stiamo perdendo le distanze tra i reparti


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2021)

che sciagura sto maresca.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Hernandez massacrato, Tonali che rischia la frattura, Diaz che esce zoppicante..
> 
> Ma noi 3 ammoniti, loro uno.



Una cosa pazzesca


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Dalot non convince soffriremo tantissimo maledizione


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nedved ha rotto figo così



Eh stesso pensiero che ho fatto io


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque non chiudiamo ma una partita. Mai


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

*Si scalda Ibra!*


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

Gli si vuole bene, ma Calabria non è immediato in quel lavoro di raddoppio e spaziature però.

Anche adesso come con la Juve i primi minuti fa fatica a prendere le misure e stiamo soffrendo, per altro è generoso e corre molto a vuoto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Prossimo martedi abbiamo la Coppa Italia contro il Torino e ad oggi non abbiamo nemmeno riserve che possiamo schierare a centrocampo al posto dei titolari. Una cosa a dir poco surreale.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Castilcoso e Hauge non fanno fase difensiva, gli altri sono ammoniti... Non ripartiamo mai... Urge ibra


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mi faccio il sangue amaro a vedere queste potenziali occasioni sprecate in malomodo!


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Pessimo Dalot


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Prossimo martedi abbiamo la Coppa Italia contro il Torino e ad oggi non abbiamo nemmeno riserve che possiamo schierare a centrocampo al posto dei titolari. Una cosa a dir poco surreale.



Andonio Conti Maldini Colombo + primavera
E stop 
Evitiamo volentieri derby con l'inde in totale emergenza


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Che addormentato Dalot


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma che dormita Dalot raggirato da belotti


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Questo Dalot comincia a sembrarmi un altro morto di sonno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

piantatela di giocarla dietro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Dalot é entrato malissimo


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2021)

Lo dicevo prima, avrei messo Conti per sto Dalot


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Non riusciamo più a ripartire, urge un attaccante. Se non Ibra, Colombo


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ingresso di Dalot alla portoghese, sembra che per lui e Leao subentrare in corso sia offensivo.


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2021)

Forse solo botta tonali ma Diaz zoppica


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

pure Diaz infortunato


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Alla fine quello messo male è Diaz e non Tonali.


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mi sembrava troppo insensato quel cambio di Diaz.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Andonio Conti Maldini Colombo + primavera
> E stop
> Evitiamo volentieri derby con l'inde in totale emergenza



Al di là della scaramanzia.. quest'anno abbiamo un'occasione ghiotta.

Io ero di quelli contro la Zavorra EL firuriamoci la Coppetta Italia con a solita partita contro i ladri in finale


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Zlatan


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Gialli a loro mai


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

É il quarto che ci rompono, ma ammonisce solo noi!


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Cioè qua non è nemmeno giallo? Calhanoglu letteralmente falciato


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Giallo a questi fabbri pare brutto, eh?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Se Lukic indossava la maglio rossonera Maresca lo avrebbe ammonito.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

ora capisco le parole del maestro giampaolo post derby

"non possiamo tenere la palla,non ho i giocatori tecnici"


questi menano solamente


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ibra che come riscaldamento tira calci volanti


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma quale palla sti cessi di Dazn han visto un'altra partita


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mi sembrava troppo insensato quel cambio di Diaz.



Zoppicava


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2021)

guarda sti cani che cercano di sfasciarci anche chala....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma quale palla sti cessi di Dazn han visto un'altra partita



sono da mandare a quel paese. Che fallissero maledetti


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Questo pensa di fare Robben vs United


----------



## Mika (9 Gennaio 2021)

Hanno fatto fuori Tonali, hanno azzoppato Diaz, ora hanno fatto fallo su Calha ma Maresca non fischia mai. Ma hanno licenza di uccidere stasera i giocatori del Torino?


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2021)

I loro non li ammonisce però...

Da quando è uscito Tonali siamo calati molto, manca peso a centrocampo


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Giampaolo chi l'aveva scelto?
Boban?


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma quale palla sti cessi di Dazn han visto un'altra partita



ridateci pardo e guidolin

borghi me lo ricordo al calcio sudamericano di notte su sportitalia ad urlare 

commento tecnico "il tir" tiribocchi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Senza il VAR questa partita sarebbe stata un bagno di sangue ancora peggiore da parte di Maresca.
Oltre alle ammonizione a senso unico, non avrebbe assegnato un rigore netto a noi ed invece avrebbe regalato uno inesistente al Torino.

Cioe...é dura influire su una partita piu di cosi.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mitt a Ibra su


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Madonna che zappi questi


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Gennaio 2021)

Maresca completamente impazzito


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che ha fatto l'arbitro?!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Leao era pure diffidato


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

ahahahahah simulazione di Leao e salta Cagliari

basta,spengo
è troppo


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma mia maresca


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ahahahahha ammonito leao per simulazione A CENTROCAMPO, ed era diffidato

Maiale


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Cosa ho visto? Cosa ho visto? Cosa ho visto?


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Maresca che ca ha appena combinato ammonendo Leao e dando fallo a noi???


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

A questo punto Leao giocherà in Coppa.


----------



## Walker (9 Gennaio 2021)

Allucinante Maresca


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2021)

leao era diffidato.


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2021)

Maresca è un criminale


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma cosa fuma l’arbitro????


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2021)

Cioé ha fatto fallo Leao?


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2021)

A fine partita qualcuno deve farsi sentire, direzione di gara criminale


----------



## Baba (9 Gennaio 2021)

Maresca figlio di P


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Cioè adesso a Cagliari sarà disponibile solo Ibra in attacco


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Va beh già finita anche a Cagliari


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Cioé.... squalificato Leao per quella roba lì ??

5 ammoniti che ci hanno menato in lungo e in largo....


----------



## kYMERA (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma dove l'ha vista questa simulazione? Assurdo.


----------



## Walker (9 Gennaio 2021)

Sta cercando di compensare il rigore che gli è toccato per forza darci


----------



## Konrad (9 Gennaio 2021)

Arbitraggio pro Juve


----------



## Swaitak (9 Gennaio 2021)

n'altro giallo ?


----------



## Hellscream (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ammonizione chirurgica, palese.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Fallo di mano plateale, nemmeno giallo

Avanti così, maiale


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

e qui non ammonisce per una mano volontaria che ferma azione importante

PAZZESCO


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Cioè adesso a Cagliari sarà disponibile solo Ibra in attacco


E Colombo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Questo non lo ammonisci maledetto lurido??


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2021)

no vabbe ma io impazzisco. 

la gente che si attacca ai nostri rigori le guarda le nostre partite per intero ? ogni volta giochiamo contro l'intera terna arbitrale, non è possibile subire tutte le giornate le cappelle di questi incompetenti. 

e per fortuna che c'è la var.


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ibra andava tenuto tranquillo fino alla partita con l’Atalanta...

Ora come fai...


----------



## kYMERA (9 Gennaio 2021)

Fallo di mano di Lukic ad interrompere volontariamente l'azione e neanche giallo. Assurdo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ahahahaha niente giallo qui! Incredibile Maresca.


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Altro giallo non dato a Lukic.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Lukic graziato per la seconda volta.


Maresca é il peggior arbitro mai visto. Veramente una cosa indegna.


----------



## Konrad (9 Gennaio 2021)

ma il giallo sul fallo di mano volontario no????
Ma scherziamo....m.erdaaaaa


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ahahah Lukic di due gialli neanche uno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2021)

Milan-Juve non è ancora finita, qualcuno dei gobbi è rimasto in campo.


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2021)

Pazzesco


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Maresca incedibile, se non c’era il VAR c’era da mandargli a casa D’Angeli e soci.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ammonizione ridicola.
Squalificato, taac


----------



## andre85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Hi La stiamo vivendo 12 contro 11 maresca senza vergogna. Senza var maresca la vinceva da solo


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2021)

Si ma la dirigenza si deve fare sentire. Ammonizione inventata a Leao come quella di tonali prima della rube. Hanno rotto


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

no per carità,per come è oggi la gara capace che spaccano Ibra pure


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ammonito anche Calabria ahahahah


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Entra Ibra, a questo punto è giusto a Cagliari ci sarà solo lui, serve minutaggio


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2021)

...e Juve****ini, indatristi, laziesi e riommici ad impazzire per il rigore che ci hanno dato


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2021)

Giallo anche per Calabria.....


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2021)

Un mafioso incredibile 'sto Maresca, adesso andiamo a Cagliari con Colombo titolare dio bono


----------



## kYMERA (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ammonito anche Calabria... madonna sto Maresca è da arresto


----------



## Konrad (9 Gennaio 2021)

ovviamente Calabria giallo


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ce li sta ammonendo tutti, tutti. Pazzesco


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Si ma la dirigenza si deve fare sentire. Ammonizione inventata a Leao come quella di tonali prima della rube. Hanno rotto



Sì è inaccettabile una dirigenza silente, non dico di fare i piangina come Gonde ma almeno alzare la voce sarebbe necessario.


----------



## kastoro (9 Gennaio 2021)

Altro giallo, Maresca uomo in missione


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2021)

Anche Calabria ahahahahaha


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Un giorno parleremo dell'inutilità della fascia destra con Dalot e Castillejo.
Ecco il giallo a Calabria.
Maresca killer prezzolato.


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mi fa piacere vedere Leao sfavatissimo per il giallo ingiusto, sta mettendo la testa solo sul giocare evidentemente


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Daje Ibra


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Si ma la dirigenza si deve fare sentire. Ammonizione inventata a Leao come quella di tonali prima della rube. Hanno rotto



Una partita del genere Pioli non deve manco presentarsi ai microfoni, roba indegna.. Maresca va fermato almeno 8 turni


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ammonito anche Calabria!

Lukic invece fallo di mano volontario per interrompere l’azione.... nulla.....

Ditemi che sto vedendo sbagliato


----------



## jumpy65 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Arbitro ingiudicabile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ha ammonito anche Calabria questo mafioso.


Quanti ammonito abbiamo. 6?7? Il Torino invece 1. Arbitraggio criminale.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una partita del genere Pioli non deve manco presentarsi ai microfoni, roba indegna.. Maresca va fermato almeno 8 turni



pure Pioli ammonito dopo 5 minuti


----------



## Hellscream (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ha ammonito letteralmente TUTTI i nostri


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Castilcoso inutile


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Molto reattivo castillejo


----------



## Albijol (9 Gennaio 2021)

Maresca è stato chiamato da Nedved ieri o oggi dai, altrimenti non si spiega.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Gennaio 2021)

7 ammoniti tra cui il mister, spero lo faccia presente


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2021)

Niente giallo a Singo che zappa Daniel da dietro....


----------



## Konrad (9 Gennaio 2021)

Maresca è realmente un pezzo di m.erda


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Singo non lo ammonisce. Fantastico Maresca


----------



## Goro (9 Gennaio 2021)

Maresca frustratissimo, se vede il Milan vincere cerca sempre di rovinare la festa


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

Leao non fa mai un fallo,per ammonire praticamente devi invertarti qualcosa
unico diffidato,click

una volta su 5000 partite capita una simulazione a centrocampo senza proteste con giallo


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

È mai esistita una gestione dei cartellini così palesemente in malafede come stasera?


----------



## Cataldinho (9 Gennaio 2021)

considerando anche Pioli sono 7 gialli


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Partita dominata dall'inizio eppure paghiamo con infortuni e gialli. Pazzesco


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2021)

6 minuti? Ahahahah


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Pure il nipote di nonna Liliana?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Fortuna sia tornato Zeta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ci menano, calci mani in faccia... non ci fischia nulla...

Noi gli diamo la mano... ci ammonisce..l


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Solo 6 minuti e perché non mezz'ora? Danno tempo per farci spaccare ancora qualcuno


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

bravo Donnarumma,inaccettabile riaprire una gara morta


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2021)

Incredibile: arrivato il secondo giallo per il Toro.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Il nipote di nonna Liliana stava azzoppando Ibra...


----------



## Konrad (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma dico....rendetevi conto di cosa sarebbe stata questa partita senza VAR...cartellini a raffica a noi, un rigore sacrosanto non fischiato per noi e un rigore inventato dato a loro.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2021)

Bravo Donna il soluto Nestatroll


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 6 minuti? Ahahahah


Così può distribuire altre ammonizioni il mafioso.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

ecco la gamba tesa su Ibra,ho detto io che provano a rompere pure lui


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Adesso rompono ibra


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Maresca, stai bene? Hai un ictus? Hai ammonito uno del Torino!


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Maresca frustratissimo, se vede il Milan vincere cerca sempre di rovinare la festa



Più forti di tutto..anche di questi criminali


----------



## Albijol (9 Gennaio 2021)

Samu ha la rara abilità di fare sempre la scelta sbagliata.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

cairo tiene la mascherina come i pensionati al bar


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Fortuna sia tornato Zeta.



Vedendo come é in campo oggi, non sembrano nemmeno lontanamente in grado di giocare 90 minuti (o 45) a Cagliari. Leao sara squalificato grazie al killer in giallo Maresca. Siamo in emergenza totale.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Indemoniati fino alla fine questi maledetti


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

ahahahah Ibra dice all'arbitro di allontanarsi e smetterla


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque il Torino è decisamente la squadra più scarsa affrontata fin'ora


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo si negativizzi Ante


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Pioli deve dire qualcosa comunque non è che gli arbitraggi possono essere pilotati dai pianti di Pirlo e Conde


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

dove sta il fallo di mano di Ibra ?
era sul corpo

meno male che non ha segnato


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vedendo come é in campo oggi, non sembrano nemmeno lontanamente in grado di giocare 90 minuti (o 45) a Cagliari. Leao sara squalificato grazie al killer in giallo Maresca. Siamo in emergenza totale.


Tocca sperare nel ritorno di Rebic.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2021)

che agonia, che parto. 

3 punti alla faccia di tutti, arbitri compresi.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Maledetto Maresca non riesco neanche a gioire


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2021)

È una grande squadra.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2021)

Grandissima risposta dopo la Juve, nonostante un arbitraggio da denuncia. Grandi ragazzi. 
Ora speriamo che arrivino buone notizie dall'infermeria.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma mia Kessie che giocatore. 
Che mentalità. Grande grande Frank

Comunque non lo troveremo un mediano migliore di Calabria sul mercato, poco ma sicuro.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Maresca da iscrivere nella lista dei più grandi pezzi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma il Torino cosa aspetta a cacciare Gianpollo? Veramente sono nulli


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Maresca ci ha provato dai.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tra poco ammoniva pure me, meno male che è finita


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una partita del genere Pioli non deve manco presentarsi ai microfoni, roba indegna.. Maresca va fermato almeno 8 turni



Di solito li premiano...


----------



## Baba (9 Gennaio 2021)

3 punti importanti. Ora forza Roma e Sassuolo


----------



## Mika (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma vogliamo parlare di Calabria mediano?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pioli deve dire qualcosa comunque non è che gli arbitraggi possono essere pilotati dai pianti di Pirlo e Conde



Maresca é un arbitro Napoletano che semplicemente ci odia.
Senza VAR oggi finiva 1-1 con espulsione di Tonali.



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Comunque il Torino è decisamente la squadra più scarsa affrontata fin'ora



É una squadra totalmente inadatta al calcio di Giampaolo. Nel primo tempo il loro giropalla forzato con giocatori che hanno ferri da stiro al posto dei piedi era qualcosa di assolutamente orrendo.


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2021)

Buon primo tempo, il secondo da rivedere imho. Entrati in campo troppo molli.

Complimenti a quel cialtrone di Maresca che andrebbe fermato per un mese. Maledetto. Speriamo Rebic torni per il Cagliari.


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2021)

Bene, anzi benissimo.
Ripartiamo dopo la sconfitta coi carcerati senza contraccolpi psicologici.
Un caro saluto all'arbitro Maresca, che non è riuscito a farci perdere punti, nonostante i suoi sforzi di buttarci fuori qualcuno.
Arbitraggio patetico per malafede evidente.
Menzione d'onore per Calabria e per la parata di Donnarumma. Bene tutti in generale.
Che si scannino Indah e Riommers domani, noi ce la gustiamo comodamente sul divano.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Gennaio 2021)

6 ammoniti, questo sicario. e 1 rigore contro e 1 non dato senza VAR. Incredibile Maresca


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vedendo come é in campo oggi, non sembrano nemmeno lontanamente in grado di giocare 90 minuti (o 45) a Cagliari. Leao sara squalificato grazie al killer in giallo Maresca. Siamo in emergenza totale.



Il Cagliari è tra quasi 10 giorno. Migliorerà la condizione ed oggi era solo per mettere minuti.


----------



## Walker (9 Gennaio 2021)

Vittoria ESTREMAMENTE importante, risposta decisa e perentoria al sistema che tenta sempre di metterci i bastoni tra le ruote, ma questa squadra sta diventando veramente grande, più forte di tutto e tutti.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Gennaio 2021)

Milan- Maresca 2-0


----------



## smallball (9 Gennaio 2021)

Torino veramente scarso guidato da uno pseudo allenatore


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Non dobbiamo temere nessuno, se non noi stessi, ormai è chiaro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Kessie che giocatore.
> Che mentalità. Grande grande Frank
> 
> Comunque non lo troveremo un mediano migliore di Calabria sul mercato, poco ma sicuro.



In questo momento pare che chiunque, ovunque lo metti, faccia il suo.. Resto del mio parere, puntellare la rosa e accendere un cero al lourdes


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Tra poco ammoniva pure me, meno male che è finita



Ah! Perché conta? Ecco cosa significava mia moglie che é entrata in salotto alzando un cartellino giallo...


----------



## WeedoMilan (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare di Calabria mediano?



Mi commuove! Incredibile i miglioramenti di sto ragazzo, fisicamente non lo sposti mai e tatticamente è sempre perfetto, anche stasera ha salvato un tiro a botta sicura di belotti in area, è diventato FONDAMENTALE.
In futuro per me la fascia deve andare a lui


----------



## JoKeR (9 Gennaio 2021)

Quanti fegati stiamo facendo spappolare.

Eroici.

Oggi il peggiore arbitraggio nella storia del Milan, al confronto Lo Bello a Verone nel 1990 aveva arbitrato alla grande.

Maresca, come da indicazioni dei suoi padroni bianconeri, ha fatto di tutto per non farci vincere, ma forse molti di voi ancora non se ne accorgono...
Ammonizioni mirate e scientifiche, come quelle per Leao, il quale, se non fosse stato in diffida, non sarebbe mai stato ammonito. MAI.
Per non parlare della gestione generale dei cartellini... falli su falli dei torinesi e nulla... Pioli infatti era arrabbiattissimo.
Parliamo dei rigori?
Il nostro non lo aveva dato, pur essendo impallato (non lo voleva certo fischiare), il secondo era vicino e ha subito indicato il dischetto pronto ad ammonire Tonali.. costretto ad uscire per infortunio...
Nel finale '6 minuti di recupero, mai visto al Cessum Stadium con la Juve in vantaggio al '90 per due reti.
Falli invertiti a Castillejo e Calabria (anche lui ammonito), fallo di mano inesistente fischiato a Zlatan.

Pioli, un signore, non dirà niente... figuratevi la dirigenze e/o la proprietà... 

Arbitraggio osceno, assurdo e totalmente di parte, che voleva indirizzare il risultato, e senza la VAR ci sarebbe riuscito alla grande.

PEr quanto riguarda i ragazzi, eroici... altri due infortuni, uno squalificato... boh siamo sfortunatissimi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Sì ma qualcuno dei nostri si faccia sentire, stasera sei ammoniti.


----------



## mil77 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> 6 ammoniti, questo sicario. e 1 rigore contro e 1 non dato senza VAR. Incredibile Maresca



Maresca ogni partita che arbitra fa sempre e solo disastri.non é in malafede é proprio scarso ed inadatto. Il problema é che da anni continua ad arbitare in A. Questa stagione aveva già combinato disastri in roma sassuolo


----------



## JoKeR (9 Gennaio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Milan- Maresca 2-0



Infatti, l'ho appena scritto.. ma noi siamo i culoni cui fischiano i rigori... assurdo


----------



## Ambrole (9 Gennaio 2021)

Col Cagliari l assenza di leao è pesantissima. Non ci sarà nemmeno rebic, segnare sarà un bel problema se giochiamo con hauge, Ibra e casti.
Calcolando oltretutto che Ibra non potrà dare 90 minuti.....gran bel guaio, emergenza che non finisce mai


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Buon primo tempo, il secondo da rivedere imho. Entrati in campo troppo molli.
> 
> Complimenti a quel cialtrone di Maresca che andrebbe fermato per un mese. Maledetto. Speriamo Rebic torni per il Cagliari.



Abbiamo cercato di gestire per cercare di risparmiare energie visti gli infortuni e gli impegni ravvicinati, ma questi menavano l’arbitro non ci ha protetto e ci ha impedito qualsiasi tipo di risposta fisica.

Insomma ci ha legato le mani e ha detto all’altro “menaje”


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

Calabria ha una tenacia incredibile, però come posizione e spazi ha sbagliato tutto.

Poi ha un grande livello di concentrazione e questo dinamismo generoso che lo fa sembrare un gigante anche lì al centro, ma da quando si sono messi 4312 ed è andato in mezzo lui ci abbiamo capito poco.

Anche a livello di schermo è troppo piccolo e poco potente, occupa troppo poco spazio.


----------



## Wetter (9 Gennaio 2021)

3 punti fondamenti viste le assenze.
Sorvoliamo sugli ammoniti,almeno 2 cartellini sono stati inventati dall'arbitro. (Tonali e Leao)


----------



## ACM_Dennis (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mancava l'ammonizione a Donnarumma!

Comunque bravi ragazzi. Continuate così e dimostrare il vostro valore a tutti i gufi che aspettano di vedervi cedere.
Con questo spirito e con tutti i titolari, continuiamo a far paura a tutti.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2021)

L'arbitraggio era l'unica cosa che poteva metterci in difficoltà. Meno male che c'è il var, Maresca non ci aveva dato un rigore e ne aveva dato uno inesistente al Torino. In più ha ammonito tutti i nostri.

Detto questo, anche oggi finiamo con degli infortuni. Diaz (migliore in campo per me) esce zoppicando, Tonali in barella.

Molto bene tutti nel primo tempo, nel secondo da quando abbiamo dovuto spostare Calabria a centrocampo siamo calati. Ora tutte le riserve in coppa Italia, poi testa al Cagliari


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Col Cagliari l assenza di leao è pesantissima. Non ci sarà nemmeno rebic, segnare sarà un bel problema se giochiamo con hauge, Ibra e casti.
> Calcolando oltretutto che Ibra non potrà dare 90 minuti.....gran bel guaio, emergenza che non finisce mai



No ma il vice Ibra non serve...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Col Cagliari l assenza di leao è pesantissima. Non ci sarà nemmeno rebic, segnare sarà un bel problema se giochiamo con hauge, Ibra e casti.
> Calcolando oltretutto che Ibra non potrà dare 90 minuti.....gran bel guaio, emergenza che non finisce mai




Che non ci sia Rebic é da vedere, la partita é il 18 e il test per vedere se é uscito dal Covid é il 15.

Se si allena a casa..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Quanti fegati stiamo facendo spappolare.
> 
> Eroici.
> 
> ...



Questo è un Milan più forte dell’invidia, dell’ingiustizia e della sfortuna.

Ergo siamo ancora di Belluccone.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2021)

40 punti in 17 partite.. Manco ai tempi di Ancelotti.. Grazie ragazzi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Col Cagliari l assenza di leao è pesantissima. Non ci sarà nemmeno rebic, segnare sarà un bel problema se giochiamo con hauge, Ibra e casti.



Ibra ha fatto 10 goal in 6 partite, di sicuro da un peso all’attacco imparagonabile a quello di Leao. Con tutto che a me Leao piace, eh.


----------



## markjordan (9 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Kessie che giocatore.
> Che mentalità. Grande grande Frank
> 
> Comunque non lo troveremo un mediano migliore di Calabria sul mercato, poco ma sicuro.


ma neanche un ala
calabria ala destra , altroche' i 2 che abbiamo

arvitro infame , senza var era il crimine perfetto , l'ammonizione di leao e' diabolica


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Maresca ogni partita che arbitra fa sempre e solo disastri.non é in malafede é proprio scarso ed inadatto. Il problema é che da anni continua ad arbitare in A. Questa stagione aveva già combinato disastri in roma sassuolo



No no, è in malafede.
Altrimenti avrebbe fatto errori da una parte e dall'altra e invece erano tutti contro di noi.
Se fossimo stati in epoca pre var questa partita non l'avremmo mai vinta.


----------



## JoKeR (9 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è un Milan più forte dell’invidia, dell’ingiustizia e della sfortuna.
> 
> Ergo siamo ancora di Belluccone.



Tu che hai memoria storica... e anche io...

Arbitraggi così li ho visti solo a Verona nel 1990, a Torino nel 2004 e tante altre volte contro le melme...
PEr questo, come ti dico sempre, altro che Inter... questi pilotano tutto da qualsiasi posizione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 40 punti in 17 partite.. Manco ai tempi di Ancelotti.. Grazie ragazzi



Siamo ancora in tempo per arrivare quinti?


----------



## bmb (9 Gennaio 2021)

Arbitraggio assurdo. Una cosa vomitevole. Per dare il rigore nostro (nettissimo) deve andare al var e pensarci su un po' per trovare un appiglio per non darlo. Dall'altra parte fischia senza vedere cosa succede e poi ci mette 5 minuto a toglierne uno inesistente. Per non parlare delle ammonizioni. Ma quest'anno, cari miei, siamo più forti di tutto.


----------



## JoKeR (9 Gennaio 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> No no, è in malafede.
> Altrimenti avrebbe fatto errori da una parte e dall'altra e invece erano tutti contro di noi.
> Se fossimo stati in epoca pre var questa partita non l'avremmo mai vinta.



Non l'avremmo mai e poi mai vinta. Malafede assoluta, questo è un killer mandato da Agnelli e co.
D'altronde le ammonizioni scientifiche sono un meto rube da anni a questa parte. Domani quelli fanno gli amiconi con Scamacca e Carnevali... assurdo


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ma neanche un ala
> calabria ala destra , altroche' i 2 che abbiamo
> 
> arvitro infame , senza var era il crimine perfetto , l'ammonizione di leao e' diabolica



Leao ammonito perché non si è fatto spaccare la gamba. 
Arbitraggio indegno. 
Ci ha riempiti di gialli.


----------



## Wetter (9 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque vorrei far notare che dose di giustizia abbia apportato il Var al calcio, oggi senza il Var ci saremmo trovati senza un rigore e con un rigore contro inesistente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ah! Perché conta? Ecco cosa significava mia moglie che é entrata in salotto alzando un cartellino giallo...



Mia moglie più che il cartellino fa alzare il cardellino...


----------



## JoKeR (9 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Leao ammonito perché non si è fatto spaccare la gamba.
> Arbitraggio indegno.
> Ci ha riempiti di gialli.



Finalmente Pioli dice che non ha mai visto una ammonizione in vita sua del genere a metà campo!!!

Alzare la voce!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

dai che è andata anche questa. che sospiro di sollievo!!!

cagliari tra 9 giorni tornano quasi tutti, faremo a meno di leao che non rischia di saltare l'atalanta. quasi quasi meglio così!


----------



## Goro (9 Gennaio 2021)

Praticamente impossibile vedere una squadra che vince comodamente 2 a 0 piena di gialli come se avesse sofferto tutto il tempo, con la chicca dei 6 minuti di recupero, sei, finali


----------



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Dai che facciamo la fuga domani  .


----------



## Milanoide (9 Gennaio 2021)

A me preoccupa l'involuzione di Hauge.
Poco incisivo. Speriamo si riprenda e si incattivisca un po'.


----------



## mil77 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa l'involuzione di Hauge.
> Poco incisivo. Speriamo si riprenda e si incattivisca un po'.



É solo fuori forma. Lui gioca da giugno senza essersi mai fermato. Di solito in questo periodo lui riposa x le ferie estive.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ho appena rivisto il primo gol del Milan, guardando tutto il movimento di Leao .... da rimanere a bocca aperta.

Ha dei lampi sto ragazzo.... da fenomeno.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Gennaio 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa l'involuzione di Hauge.
> Poco incisivo. Speriamo si riprenda e si incattivisca un po'.



ci ha fatto venire l'acquolina in bocca con i 3-4 gol iniziali... è arrivato dalla norvegia... bisogna dargli tempo. Ha corso, si è sbattuto. Non ha fatto una grandissima partita ma il suo l'ha fatto... 5,5/6.


----------



## kipstar (9 Gennaio 2021)

7 e dico 7 ammonizioni.....


----------



## markjordan (9 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Leao ammonito perché non si è fatto spaccare la gamba.


esatto
lo ricordero' come il rigore su davids non dato a perugia , gli ha spezzato la gamba ma non ha dato rigore ......


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Finalmente Pioli dice che non ha mai visto una ammonizione in vita sua del genere a metà campo!!!
> 
> Alzare la voce!!!



Buuuh! paura eh


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2021)

incredibile quella punizione di Rodriguez.
cadendo la piazza dove Donnarumma non l'avrebbe mai presa.
per una volta è andata bene,avrebbero riaperto la gara con tanto a disposizione


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Kjaer fenomenale.


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Gennaio 2021)

Donnarumma 6,5
Calabria 7
Romagnoli 6
Kjaer 6,5
Theo 6
Kessie 6,5
Tonali 5 svegliati che inizi a scocciare
Castillejo 6,5
Diaz 6,5
Hauge 6
Leao 7

Dalot 5 mi sa che questo è proprio una pippa
Calhanoglu 6
Maldini sv
Ibrahimovic sv


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Theo massacrato il primo tempo e 7 ammoniti per noi. La squalifica di Leao per un fallo subito mi fa impazzire
Mi aspetto Maresca fermato per 1 turno almeno


----------



## JoKeR (9 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Buuuh! paura eh



Intendevo che almeno lui ha detto qualcosa 

Altri dovrebbero alzare la voce!

O no?


----------



## JoKeR (9 Gennaio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Theo massacrato il primo tempo e 7 ammoniti per noi. La squalifica di Leao per un fallo subito mi fa impazzire
> Mi aspetto Maresca fermato per 1 turno almeno



Secondo me verrà premiato arbitrando un bel Juventus-Bologna.
Contro di noi (sono di Bologna) rubano ogni singola partita, vedasi anno scorso a Torino.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Giampaolo un uomo distrutto cosa pensava di fare oggi?

Ha avuto la sua occasione è bene che si rimbocchi le macchine e ci dimentichi


----------



## gabri65 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque, questa mafia arbitrale in Itaglia è ormai incancrenita e neanche ci faccio più caso. Non riusciamo proprio a non essere delinquenti, non c'è niente da fare, ce l'abbiamo nel DNA.

Mi darebbe molto più fastidio in Europa, lì sì che sarebbe intollerabile.

Noi diamo sempre contro a Maldini e alla dirigenza, diciamo sempre che dovrebbero farsi sentire. L'unico dirigente che poteva far vedere un po' di grinta lo abbiamo cacciato perchè l'amministratore di condominio aveva il mestruo.

Però anche i nostri giocatori dovrebbero avere un po' più di energia. Certo, con quell'anatra di capitano che ci ritroviamo ...


----------



## Walker (9 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dai che è andata anche questa. che sospiro di sollievo!!!
> 
> cagliari tra 9 giorni tornano quasi tutti, faremo a meno di leao che non rischia di saltare l'atalanta. quasi quasi meglio così!


Concordo, visto che era in diffida meglio salti il Cagliari, dato che recupereremo anche Benna e Salemaekers.
Resta l'ammonizione assurda, ma alla fine fine neanche troppo scientifica, altrimenti avrebbero dovuto aspettare la prossima partita


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Secondo me verrà premiato arbitrando un bel Juventus-Bologna.
> Contro di noi (sono di Bologna) rubano ogni singola partita, vedasi anno scorso a Torino.



Mi aspetto di tutto ormai. Sui rigori gli do lattenuante di essere coperto ma sui falli e ammoniti non è giustificabile


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Trauma contusivo al polpaccio per Tonali e alla caviglia x Diaz


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Donnarumma
Calabria-Kjaer-Romagnoli-Hernandez
Bennacer-Kessie
Saelemaekers-Calhanoglu-Hauge
Ibrahimovic

A Cagliari potremmo avere quasi la formazione titolare a parte l'attaccante di sinistra.
Però diversi rientranti e alcuni acciaccati e con poche alternative in panchina.

Ci vorrebbe un recupero lampo di Rebic.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2021)

Segnalo che la Gazzetta online titola così 

"Il Milan vince al Var e resta primo. Ma il Toro è furioso"

Ma quanto sono disgustosi?


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Segnalo che la Gazzetta online titola così
> 
> "Il Milan vince al Var e resta primo. Ma il Toro è furioso"
> 
> Ma quanto sono disgustosi?



Ho visto, vergognosi, bisognerebbe protestare tutti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Segnalo che la Gazzetta online titola così
> 
> "Il Milan vince al Var e resta primo. Ma il Toro è furioso"
> 
> Ma quanto sono disgustosi?



Tieni conto che la Gazzetta é proprietá di Cairo


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Vorrei sottolineare il fatto che senza 7 giocatori, dei quali molti presunti titolari, abbiamo vinto bene col Toro.

Partita indirizzata subito bene, poi gestita bene, senza mai davvero rischiare di riaprirla.

Vittoria netta e di personalità. 

Faccio anche notare che avevamo in campo la bellezza di 7 under 21, per gradire.

Non so quali altre squadre del campionato, in una situazione del genere, otterrebbero una vittoria come quella di ieri.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Segnalo che la Gazzetta online titola così
> 
> "Il Milan vince al Var e resta primo. Ma il Toro è furioso"
> 
> Ma quanto sono disgustosi?



ehhh??? e furiosi per cosa???
ma fanno veramente schifo. Quindi avremmo vinto col var.


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ehhh??? e furiosi per cosa???
> ma fanno veramente schifo. Quindi avremmo vinto col var.



È corretto dire che abbiamo vinto con il var.
Perché senza il var saremmo stati derubati da un arbitro vergognoso.

Quindi il var ha salvato la regolarità (a parte i gialli), poi chiaro che il titolo della Gazzetta porta ad una diversa interpretazione.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> È corretto dire che abbiamo vinto con il var.
> Perché senza il var saremmo stati derubati da un arbitro vergognoso.
> 
> Quindi il var ha salvato la regolarità (a parte i gialli), poi chiaro che il titolo della Gazzetta porta ad una diversa interpretazione.



ah beh, detta cosi suona meglio.
Ma io avrei intitolato : il milan vice NONOSTANTE maresca.
Dipinge meglio quanto accaduto ieri.


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> È corretto dire che abbiamo vinto con il var.
> Perché senza il var saremmo stati derubati da un arbitro vergognoso.
> 
> Quindi il var ha salvato la regolarità (a parte i gialli), poi chiaro che il titolo della Gazzetta porta ad una diversa interpretazione.



No no contestano tutte le decisioni. Se leggete il contenuto pare abbiamo rubato una partita.


----------

